# Random



## johan (7/8/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 9402



Hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/8/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MarkK (11/8/14)

@johan next time just check with me if its ok to upload pictures of my wife 


Thanks!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## johan (11/8/14)

NEVER SLEEP ON A JOB!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## BumbleBee (14/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## johan (15/8/14)

*Friday is my
second favourite
F word*​ 
​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/14)

I got goosebumps even 

Turn up the sound on this one

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## shabbar (23/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tweetie Pie (24/8/14)

shabbar said:


> View attachment 10302


Not funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/14)

Tweetie Pie said:


> Not funny


Maybe not, but it is random

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan (25/8/14)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MurderDoll (26/8/14)

shabbar said:


> View attachment 10302


Ha ha ha ha!!!! 

There's a follow up to that one too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (26/8/14)

*Potty-mouthed little girl will have you in stitches with hilarious ice bucket challenge*

Half down the page click on the video

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/potty-mouthed-little-girl-you-stitches-4108888

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/8/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (27/8/14)



Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (27/8/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (27/8/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (28/8/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 10518


My daily punishment - having to deal with highly educated engineers who lack the gift

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/8/14)

thekeeperza said:


> My daily punishment - having to deal with highly educated engineers who lack the gift



I only deal with 1 engineer daily, and I wonder sometimes  


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/8/14)

Just in defence of our beloved engineers @thekeeperza

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## thekeeperza (28/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I only deal with 1 engineer daily, and I wonder sometimes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


Count yourself lucky - I have 7

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (28/8/14)

I'm stuck with meself 24/7

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/8/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Count yourself lucky - I have 7



No thank you I don't!! But i do share late nights and early morning, and i'm every engenders worst nightmare with my artistic scatterbrain. Good luck with your 7 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## annemarievdh (28/8/14)

johan said:


> I'm stuck with meself 24/7



Hahahaha aaaaaa shaim 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/8/14)

Optimist vs Pessimist vs Realist

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## johan (28/8/14)

*The Hello Kitty character is not actually a cat*



The company behind the character Hello Kitty has made the shocking announcement that she is not as previously though a cat - she is in fact a little girl.
Then why does she have whiskers?!
Sanrio - the Japanese creators of the toy - contacted University of Hawaii anthropologist Christine R. Yano who is organising a Hello Kitty exhibition for the iconic character's 40th anniversary.
Speaking to the LA Times, Professor Yano seems as confused as the rest of us:
“That's one correction Sanrio made for my script for the show. Hello Kitty is not a cat. She's a cartoon character. She is a little girl. She is a friend.
“But she is not a cat. She's never depicted on all fours. She walks and sits like a two-legged creature. She does have a pet cat of her own, however, and it's called Charmmy Kitty."
Exactly, Professor.
Twitter users, of course, were not happy about the revelation and began to question their existence.

Source: http://www.breakingnews.ie/discover/the-hello-kitty-character-is-not-actually-a-cat-640427.html


----------



## MarkK (28/8/14)

little girls everywhere will never be the same @johan lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/8/14)

Haha its a cat, the ears, the whiskers and even the nose. Its a damn cat! 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (29/8/14)

lets just call a cat a cat


----------



## johan (29/8/14)

*AN O.C.D SUFFERER'S NIGHTMARE*

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (29/8/14)

Thank GUINNESS its Friday!


----------



## johan (29/8/14)




----------



## johan (3/9/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba (3/9/14)

Skateboard backpack.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (3/9/14)

capetocuba said:


> Skateboard backpack.




I like this 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Riaz (3/9/14)

capetocuba said:


> Skateboard backpack.



that is awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (3/9/14)

Lets do a group buy on these lol... I would definitely ROLL with that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (3/9/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (3/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## VapeSnow (3/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/9/14)

Some yummy spiders

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/9/14)

Nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightfearz (3/9/14)

I actually believe that spiders are not from this planet. They from the same planet as octopi. 

You ok there stroodlepuff? 


Sent Via a signal from this ipad through my local ISP, racing down fibre-optic cable at the speed of light to Capetown, bouncing off a satellite in geosynchronous orbit to Lisbon, Portugal, where the data packets will be handed off to submerged transatlantic cables terminating in Halifax, Nova-Scotia, and transferred across the continent via microwave relays back to your ISP to land on your device of choice...


----------



## johan (4/9/14)

*IRISH GHOST STORY*
This story happened a while ago in Dublin , and even though it sounds like an Alfred Hitchcock tale, it's true.

John Bradford, a Dublin university student, was on the side of the road, hitchhiking, on a very dark night and in the midst of a big storm. The night was rolling on and no car went by. The storm was so strong he could hardly see a few feet ahead of him.
Suddenly, he saw a car slowly coming towards him and stopped. Desperate for shelter and without thinking about it, he got into the car and closed the door - only to realise there was nobody behind the wheel and the engine wasn't on.

The car started moving slowly. John looked at the road ahead and saw a curve approaching. Scared, he started to pray, begging for his life. Then, just before the car hit the curve, a hand appeared out of nowhere through the window, and turned the wheel. John, paralyzed with terror, watched as the hand came through the window, but never touched or harmed him.

Shortly thereafter, John saw the lights of a pub appear down the road, so, gathering strength, he jumped out of the car and ran to it. Wet and out of breath, he rushed inside and started telling everybody about the horrible experience he had just had.

A silence enveloped the pub when everybody realized he was crying and he wasn't drunk. Suddenly, the door opened and two other people walked in from the dark and stormy night. They were also soaked and out of breath. Looking around, and seeing John sobbing at the bar, one said to the other, ‘Look Paddy, there's the fooking idiot who got in the car while we were pushing it!’

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Alex (4/9/14)

johan said:


> *IRISH GHOST STORY*
> This story happened a while ago in Dublin , and even though it sounds like an Alfred Hitchcock tale, it's true.
> 
> John Bradford, a Dublin university student, was on the side of the road, hitchhiking, on a very dark night and in the midst of a big storm. The night was rolling on and no car went by. The storm was so strong he could hardly see a few feet ahead of him.
> ...



That was awesome lol



Sent from my Reo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (4/9/14)

No not ever without ecigssa!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (4/9/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (8/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (8/9/14)

Spring is here
I'm so exited
I wet my plants​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (8/9/14)

johan said:


> Spring is here
> I'm so exited
> I wet my plants​



 bwahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (9/9/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (10/9/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 11212


Are those SX or DNA chips @johan ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (10/9/14)

Lol but you are brave today!

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (10/9/14)

ACROPHOBIA?


----------



## johan (10/9/14)

Via twitter:

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (10/9/14)

Summertime 2014:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (11/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/9/14)

I became
insane
with long
intervals
of horrible
sanity

Don't fight
insanity
join me

It's the
craziest thing
you'll ever do



​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (16/9/14)

johan said:


> I became
> insane
> with long
> intervals
> ...


 
I thought I'd add this to yours

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (16/9/14)

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

​


----------



## BumbleBee (20/9/14)

I lol'd so much I almost cried.... watch it all the way to the end

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (23/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (23/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/14)

Welome home @johan 
You back from the bush?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/9/14)

Silver said:


> Welome home @johan
> You back from the bush?


 
Thanks Silver, yes and almost 1400 posts on this forum later

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (24/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

Why we just love them:

A woman doesn't
want to hear
what you think -



She wants to hear what
SHE thinks ......
but in a deeper voice.​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (25/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 11923


Can't stop watching, but I must stop, but I can't hellllpppp!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

I don't comprehend , but it looks funny

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/14)

johan said:


> I don't comprehend , but it looks funny
> 
> View attachment 11961


This is how I see it....

Cop: what disability give you the right to park here?
Asshole: Tourette's, foetsek!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (26/9/14)

How far can you go with your OCD @Rob Fisher ?
http://www.buzzfeed.com/hannahjewel...than-they-should?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgp#j33bix

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/14)

TylerD said:


> How far can you go with your OCD @Rob Fisher ?
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/hannahjewel...than-they-should?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgp#j33bix



OMG! Those pictures caused me great pain and anguish! The only one that didn't upset me was the avo with the big pip.... I wasn't happy about the avo but it didn't cause great and deep seated pain like all the others!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (26/9/14)

Morning made ... Thanks @TylerD .... The parking spot 1 especially always gets to me.

I hate that feeling... oh free spot.... damn you little smart car or motorbike..

Why don't the people just put it in their pocket when they go in

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (26/9/14)

TOP 5 DRINKING BUDDIES (last clip obviously a South African)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (26/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (26/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (26/9/14)

TylerD said:


> How far can you go with your OCD @Rob Fisher ?
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/hannahjewel...than-they-should?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgp#j33bix



Hell those were funny.

But this one had me in stiches http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/reasons-kids-are-pretty-much-just-tiny-drunk-adults#2s1mnc9


----------



## Alex (26/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (27/9/14)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154685288180045&id=74325590044


----------



## VapeSnow (27/9/14)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10203599382039699&id=1070136451


This girl can sing!!!!


----------



## johan (28/9/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (28/9/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (28/9/14)

I still don't get this mobile phone craze thing?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## TylerD (29/9/14)

Lucky!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD (29/9/14)

Funny!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/9/14)

TylerD said:


> Lucky!
> View attachment 12137


Holeeeeeey crap!


----------



## johan (29/9/14)

TylerD said:


> Lucky!
> View attachment 12137


 
WOW!


----------



## johan (29/9/14)

Sometimes you have to​play the roll of a​Fool to Fool the​Fool who thinks they​are Fooling you​

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (30/9/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (30/9/14)

attempt at being sexy
EPIC FAIL

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KimH (30/9/14)

So after much searching, I finally found a spiked collar for the bulldog

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

This must be the best South African ad currently

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

Me: "*let me sleep*"​​Brain: "*Lol NO! Lets stay*​*awake and remember*​*every stupid decision*​*you made in your life*".​​Me: "*OK*"​


----------



## johan (1/10/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

ready... steady... FIGHT!!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## TylerD (1/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 12247


 
Brilliant!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

F You????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)

seems microsoft has finally figured it out too....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (3/10/14)

Few classic paintings.

http://www.pastemagazine.com/articl...rce=PMNL&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=141002

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (3/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## johan (3/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Few classic paintings.
> 
> http://www.pastemagazine.com/articl...rce=PMNL&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=141002



Should definitely be exhibited at "THE NOSE GALLERY"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

what happens when you try to be mcguyver and slide in between closed doors

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (3/10/14)

Can humans learn from nature?

As the old saying goes, don't let your mouth write checks your ass can't cash. Assuming you replace the word "mouth" with "giant ears," it's safe to say this baby elephant learned that lesson the hard way.

Wildlife guide Conrad Cramer was at the Addo Elephant National Park in South Africa when he came across a baby elephant lifting his head and flaring his ears at a full-grown African Buffalo. Cramer says this behavior is "typical of an adult elephant when trying to intimidate another animal or human."

Although the baby elephant's tactics might seem adorable to us, as Cramer's pictures demonstrate, the buffalo was not amused.

Luckily, the calf walked away with nothing more than damaged pride. And according to Cramer, even the elephant's relatives agreed that the buffalo was in the right.

"The other elephants were in no way disturbed by the chain of events," Cramer said, adding that they viewed the altercation as a "life lesson that the youngster had to learn."* It's too bad more human parents don't have that attitude. *...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

OH SHYTE!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

this is brilliant

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (3/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> OH SHYTE!!!
> View attachment 12454


EEEEEEWWWW

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

let the battle begin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (3/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

very well done mate...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

im going to make a similar sign for my front gate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/10/14)

*They are lying to us, I feel great! *

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## bwbwings (3/10/14)

johan said:


> *They are lying to us, I feel great! *
> 
> View attachment 12486



I would not only feel great, I actually better with each sip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (3/10/14)

Hoor jy Vrou, aangesien jy nog nie kaalvoet en .... in die kombuis is nie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (3/10/14)

johan said:


> Hoor jy Vrou, aangesien jy nog nie kaalvoet en .... in die kombuis is nie!
> 
> View attachment 12488



Hahaha, die vrou sal die man wat so vir my nou se oor die kop met n koekroler bykom


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (3/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahaha, die vrou sal die man wat so vir my nou se oor die kop met n koekroler bykom
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor



Gelukkig is my vrou baie lief vir my (_maar sy weet nie wat ek hierbo ge-"post het nie)_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/10/14)

JAN van Brakpan bel die tandarts

"More Dokter, wat kos dit om n tand te trek?"
"Die totale koste sal R285 wees"
"Blinde bliksem! Hoekom so duur?"
"Ons moet eers konsulteer, dan n x-straal neem en dan kan ons eers trek"
"Wat sal die prys wees as ons die konsultasie en die x-ray skip"
"Jong, dit bring n bietjie risiko mee maar sal die prys afbring na R157"
"En as ons dit sonder verdowing doen?"
"Dit is nie gewone praktyk nie en gaan bitter seer wees maar sal n verdere R20 goedkoper wees"
"Wat van as een van jou trainees die tand trek?"
"Ek kan dan nie professionaliteit waarborg nie maar dit sal die koste verminder na R75"
"Nog beter, hoekom laat ons nie een van jou studente die tand trek nie terwyl die ander studente toekyk as deel van hulle opleiding?"
"Dit sal goed wees vir die studente maar dit kan baie traumaties raak vir die pasient. Sou ons hierdie roete gaan sal ek jou slegs R10 vra"
"Nou praat jy my taal my tjomma!! Kan ons dan n afspraak bevestig vir my vrou vir Dinsdag 9-uur?"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (3/10/14)

The fire is ready!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> Some yummy spiders


That just killed me....


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/14)

johan said:


> Hoor jy Vrou, aangesien jy nog nie kaalvoet en .... in die kombuis is nie!
> 
> View attachment 12488


Seems we have the same idea 




Braaibroodtjies are going on next, with the garlic bread 

Before anyone says anything about the state of my "weber", it's a knock-off, and it's 14 years old

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/10/14)

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (5/10/14)

This is posted to me self ... and hope I remember!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (5/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (5/10/14)




----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

HAHAHAHAHAHAA

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## johan (6/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

in a language the techies will understand...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (6/10/14)

This is so me!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

damn!!


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/14)

Ladies and gentleman, Pizza Cake!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## TylerD (6/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Ladies and gentleman, Pizza Cake!
> 
> View attachment 12646

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KimH (6/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

KimH said:


> View attachment 12660



that can be taken in two ways lol


----------



## KimH (6/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> that can be taken in two ways lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

for all those waiting on SAPO to deliver.... they're not really on strike. they just dont know how to use the machinery

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## TylerD (7/10/14)

This looks like a cigarette.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh (7/10/14)

TylerD said:


> This looks like a cigarette.
> View attachment 12709



Hahahahahaha it does :goggle: 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

this is genius!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow (7/10/14)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1962146266474&id=24372799925

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (8/10/14)

deflection...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (8/10/14)

The earth revolves around the sun!

This might upset a few out there who

still think the world revolves around them!​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/10/14)

have you ever tried doing the plank?? its difficult as hell




and apparently dangerous and painful too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> have you ever tried doing the plank?? its difficult as hell
> 
> View attachment 12800
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan (8/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

i feel your pain


----------



## johan (10/10/14)

*Every guy thinks that*
*every girls dream is*
*to find the perfect guy.*

*bullshit!*

*Every girls dream is to eat*
*without getting fat!*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (10/10/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 12901


Booom! Inni bek!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (10/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 12901



Just love it, right between the spots and the spoiler

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)

its amazing how perfectly they designed this bridge explosion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/10/14)

LOL the lyrics, especially if you listen to it as a "non-braaier"



PS. nou's ek lus vir braai!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/10/14)

johan said:


> LOL the lyrics, especially if you listen to it as a "non-braaier"
> 
> 
> 
> PS. nou's ek lus vir braai!




Hahaha regtig??? 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)

ok so here is a fact for you guys to ponder on:

did you ever realise that there was a point in your life that your mom and dad put you down and never picked you back up again...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)

for all those who believe stupid people can be culled from society.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (11/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev (11/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (11/10/14)

Amazing start of 2014/15 Volvo Ocean Race (first offshore leg from Alicante, Spain). Will arrive in 24/5 days in Cape Town. A total of 6400 miles. Live now at: http://www.volvooceanrace.com/en/home.html


----------



## Alex (11/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (11/10/14)

Alex said:


>



Awesome fall colours!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (11/10/14)

johan said:


> Amazing start of 2014/15 Volvo Ocean Race (first offshore leg from Alicante, Spain). Will arrive in 24/5 days in Cape Town. A total of 6400 miles. Live now at: http://www.volvooceanrace.com/en/home.html



Also available for Android (Google Play) and Apple (App Store) - just search Volvo Ocean Race.


----------



## johan (11/10/14)

I know at least 1 member (self confessed) on this forum that deserve this trophy:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (11/10/14)

johan said:


> I know at least 1 member (self confessed) on this forum that deserve this trophy:
> 
> View attachment 12979


Wie, ek?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (11/10/14)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/10/14)

MY EYES!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/14)

Alex said:


>


No, really!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/14)

@Alex this last posting could really end up costing you some cash... there are a lot of boys clamoring for the Judge to convene a full sitting of the bench!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (11/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Alex this last posting could really end up costing you some cash... there are a lot of boys clamoring for the Judge to convene a full sitting of the bench!
> 
> View attachment 12983

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (12/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Wie, ek?



I have never
faked a sarcasm
in my life​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (12/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (12/10/14)

Autumn in Switzerland

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (12/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

I do not know who is the rhymist, but I can relate 100%:

I do not like this Zuma man,
I do not like his e-Toll scam,
I do not like these dirty crooks,
or how they cook the books!

I do not like when Zuma steals,
I do not like their secret deals.
I do not like Nkandla man,
I do not like; "YES WE CAN"!

I do not like this spending spree,
I'm smart, I know that nothing's free.
I do not like their snug replies,
when I complain about their lies.

PS._ If I offended you by posting the above, just know that is doesn't mean you're right_.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

In Brittain "NO PARKING" really means NO PARKING

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (13/10/14)

London




Yellowstone National Park

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

Basic translation: "*the day they found out it cost more than a Ferrari*"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (14/10/14)

a must have for all coffee enthusiasts..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

Was looking at ideas with pipes and saw this! I'm so making this!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Was looking at ideas with pipes and saw this! I'm so making this!
> View attachment 13103


i _NEED _this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Was looking at ideas with pipes and saw this! I'm so making this!
> View attachment 13103


Can you vape it?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

Andre said:


> Can you vape it?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (15/10/14)

how mad is this. try it guys. move way left then way right...
no matter where you move to. the gun is always pointing at you!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (15/10/14)

Christmas gift to @johan from @johan !

http://www.leonardcohen.com/ca/news/leonard-cohen-will-release-live-dublin-tuesday-december-2-2014

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (15/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (15/10/14)

*Note: Please don't watch if you're sensitive to Afrikaans swear words or your British heritage:*

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Bwhahahaha! I can so identify with this! Been there done that and got a few t-shirts! Classic! If you haven't been in army you won't understand!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (15/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bwhahahaha! I can so identify with this! Been there done that and got a few t-shirts! Classic! If you haven't been in army you won't understand!



Lol, I was thinking of you when I saw this clip


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

johan said:


> Lol, I was thinking of you when I saw this clip



That was me to a T! I nearly drove the Corporals out of their minds!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (15/10/14)

Iceland hot tub

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (16/10/14)

Alex said:


> Iceland hot tub



Until the lava starts leaking through there too 

Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (16/10/14)

i like this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/10/14)

is your camera set on face detection???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> is your camera set on face detection???
> 
> View attachment 13229



Can go ghost busting with face detection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (16/10/14)

maybe just a little dark...LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

I seriously want this T-shirt

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (16/10/14)

moral of the story: dont steal shopping carts


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 13247
> 
> 
> moral of the story: dont steal shopping carts



Stupid people deserve face-plants like this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/10/14)

johan said:


> Stupid people deserve face-plants like this



couldnt agree with you more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

Pranks!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

the origin of selfies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

Now this is a SUMMER Cake or Tart? just now e-mailed to me wife - I want. I don't know if it is bantable for the banters out there, but who cares, it looks divine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA (17/10/14)

I've been banting for 6 weeks now. You can have the berries on top, some of the nuts, but the watermelon will contain too much sugar.
The cream you can have as well, as long as there was no sugar added.
Looks yummy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/10/14)

johan said:


> Now this is a SUMMER Cake or Tart? just now e-mailed to me wife - I want. I don't know if it is bantable for the banters out there, but who cares, it looks divine.
> 
> View attachment 13266



That looks incredible!  I could really use some of that right now!


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I've been banting for 6 weeks now. You can have the berries on top, some of the nuts, but the watermelon will contain too much sugar.
> The cream you can have as well, as long as there was no sugar added.
> Looks yummy.



Thanks I don't do banting (only read about it on the forum) - what I like is that watermelon is spikeable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (17/10/14)

johan said:


> Thanks I don't do banting (only read about it on the forum) - what I like is that watermelon is spikeable


haha, indeed. I love spiking 3 or so water melons with brandy for new years every year. 500ml per watermelon. just takes bloody long. about 5 odd days to absorb 500ml

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I've been banting for 6 weeks now. You can have the berries on top, some of the nuts, but the watermelon will contain too much sugar.
> The cream you can have as well, as long as there was no sugar added.
> Looks yummy.


And how is the banting going for you?


----------



## CraftyZA (17/10/14)

Andre said:


> And how is the banting going for you?


6 weeks and down 10kg
Rate picked up after 3rd week. Another 10 to go then i'm sorted! Then the building starts. Once the bmi is lower, building and cutting will be easier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

Found some nice T-shirts, now I need a way to quickly change them in public as per situation:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

*Just one pocket short for a REO*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (17/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Xhale (17/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/10/14)

Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (18/10/14)

*Irish Handcuffs*

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (18/10/14)

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (18/10/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 13328​


I love father Ted!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (18/10/14)

TylerD said:


> I love father Ted!



One of the all time best series IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (19/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

Everybody's welcome doesn't matter how
you "squonk" toothpaste

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

​


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

this is how u referee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

Homer simpson is a wise man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (20/10/14)

True every morning 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (20/10/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (20/10/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (20/10/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 13444​


Hahaha,
Looks like one of those Idees vol vrees cartoons

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (20/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

the difference between fit and thin




still she is fit as hell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

the real difference between cats and dogs

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 13449


harvey specter is THE MAN!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (21/10/14)

I know a few people who need this today

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (21/10/14)

They hard to come by

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (21/10/14)

Just Random

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

do i even have to say it?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 13495



my childhood overlapped all three. guess im fortunate

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

sonic the hedgehog...the origin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

how much must you love your job to become this good at it??

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (22/10/14)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (22/10/14)

Into a Belfast pub comes Paddy Murphy, looking like he'd just been run over by a train. 
His arm is in a sling, his nose is broken, his face is cut and bruised and he's walking with a limp.

"What happened to you?" asks Sean, the bartender.

" Jamie O'Conner and me had a fight," says Paddy.

"That little shit, O'Conner," says Sean, "He couldn't do that to you, he must have had something in his hand."

"That he did," says Paddy, "a shovel is what he had, and a terrible lickin' he gave me with it."

" Well," says Sean, "you should have defended yourself, didn't you have something in your hand?" 

That I did," said Paddy. "Mrs. O'Conner's breast, and a thing of beauty it was, but useless in a fight."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (22/10/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

cheaters lol...


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

found in JHB... nooit!!


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> found in JHB... nooit!!
> 
> View attachment 13673



Mickey on anabolic steroids?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> how dare you cheat on.....
> 
> View attachment 13700



LOL, you getting "taaty"? 2'nd time you post this


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

johan said:


> LOL, you getting "taaty"? 2'nd time you post this



LOL i must be @johan i have 2 wndows open for ecigssa and that must have been in the other window and i hit post reply on it as it wasnt posted yet hahahha
multi tasking isnt for everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## huffnpuff (23/10/14)

As the official airline of Middle-earth, Air New Zealand has gone all out to celebrate the third and final film in The Hobbit Trilogy - The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies. Starring Elijah Wood and Sir Peter Jackson; we're thrilled to unveil The Most Epic Safety Video Ever Made:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

what happens if the weather girl wears a green dress to work you asked...
where here you go hahahahhaaa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (24/10/14)

Why we should not add anything green (besides green apple) in our vape juice...


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (24/10/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (24/10/14)

Just when Oscar Pistorius thought it couldn't get any worse ....

He gets allocated the top bunk.​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (24/10/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 13799​


Papa wag vir jou.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Papa wag vir jou.




Nou's ek bang vir sy part

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Papa wag vir jou.




Hahahaha don't think he is gna make it to top bunk @johan. Arme Oscar. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (25/10/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

there is a name for it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (27/10/14)

@johan , jy sal hierdie geniet.  Windgat laaities!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (27/10/14)

TylerD said:


> @johan , jy sal hierdie geniet.  Windgat laaities!




Moral of the story: not all "ou ballies" are has beens yet 

PS. Think twice before you call him "oom"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (27/10/14)

Link to HD ver..http://i.imgur.com/JKTV3EH.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

have you ever been this bored?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (27/10/14)

TylerD said:


> @johan , jy sal hierdie geniet.  Windgat laaities!




This shorty knows exactly where's the trip switch

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (27/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> have you ever been this bored?
> 
> View attachment 13929


oink oink

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (27/10/14)

johan said:


> This shorty knows exactly where's the trip switch



aaaai man

you can see that tall guy was heavily intoxicated


----------



## johan (27/10/14)

Riaz said:


> aaaai man
> 
> you can see that tall guy was heavily intoxicated



Yip, that's exactly why you must be even be more certain where's the trip switch


----------



## Riaz (27/10/14)

johan said:


> Yip, that's exactly why you must be even be more certain where's the trip switch


haha

im sure if he blew hard enough that guy would have fallen over

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (27/10/14)

johan said:


> This shorty knows exactly where's the trip switch



Boomshakalak!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

skill or luck...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KimH (28/10/14)

*In ancient Israel , it came to pass that a trader by the name of Abraham Com did take unto himself a healthy young wife by the name of Dorothy.

Dot Com was a comely woman, large of breast, broad of shoulder and long of leg.

Indeed, she was often called Amazon Dot Com.

And she said unto Abraham, her husband, "Why dost thou travel so far from town to town with thy goods when thou canst trade without ever leaving thy tent?"

Abraham did look at her as though she were several saddle bags short of a camel load, but simply said, "How, dear?"

Dot replied, "I will place drums in all the towns and drums in between to send messages saying what you have for sale, and they will reply telling you who hath the best price. The sale can be made on the drums and delivery made by Uriah's Pony Stable (UPS)."

Abraham thought long and decided he would let Dot have her way with the drums.

The drums rang out and were an immediate success. Abraham sold all the goods he had at the top price, without ever having to move from his tent.

To prevent neighboring countries from overhearing what the drums were saying, Dot devised a system that only she and the drummers knew. It was known as Must Send Drum Over Sound (MSDOS), and she also developed a language to transmit ideas and pictures - Hebrew To The People (HTTP).

And the young men did take to Dot Com's trading as doth the greedy horsefly take to camel dung.

They were called Nomadic Ecclesiastical Rich Dominican Sybarites, or NERDS.

And lo, the land was so feverish with joy at the new riches and the deafening sound of drums that no one noticed that the real riches were going to that enterprising drum dealer, Brother William of Gates, who bought off every drum maker in the land. Indeed he did insist on drums to be made that would work only with Brother Gates' drumheads and drumsticks.

And Dot did say, "Oh, Abraham, what we have started is being taken over by others."

And Abraham looked out over the Bay of Ezekiel , or eBay as it came to be known.

He said, "We need a name that reflects what we are."

And Dot replied, "Young Ambitious Hebrew Owner Operators." "YAHOO," said Abraham. And because it was Dot's idea, they named it YAHOO Dot Com.

Abraham's cousin, Joshua, being the young Gregarious Energetic Educated Kid (GEEK) that he was, soon started using Dot's drums to locate things around the countryside.

It soon became known as God's Own Official Guide to Locating Everything (GOOGLE).*

*That is how it all began. And that's the truth!*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

got to love new tech..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (29/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> got to love new tech..
> 
> View attachment 14075


Must have this for my man cave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Must have this for my man cave.



i was also just thinking of a place i can have this installed too. its a must have


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

Engaging enemy, the modern way: *If you're a sensitive viewer please don't watch*


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

how a green screen works.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (29/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> how a green screen works.
> 
> View attachment 14103



New how it worked, but this is so cool!! 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

A successful man is one who makes more money than his wife can spend. A successful woman is one who can find such a man.
Lana Turner​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

well done portugal

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

it should be illegal for any store to sell biltong without a pack of toothpicks

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

im just going to leave this here....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

she sees me vaping and gives me taht sexy look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

this is how t-cells fight and infection - microscopic point of view


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

my apologies. i saw this and didnt want to be grossed out alone
WTF!!


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

can you relate?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

hahahahaaha


----------



## Riddle (31/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (31/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> my apologies. i saw this and didnt want to be grossed out alone
> WTF!!
> 
> View attachment 14250


sis man wtf

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

There's only two ways to do things as a husband: the wrong way and her way

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

i can relate..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

Me drinking mug for tonight - (_in pronunciation it doesn't work in Zulu_)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/11/14)

*Eruption of Mount Tavurvur caught on tape.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (2/11/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (4/11/14)

I KNOW THE VOICES
IN MY HEAD
AREN'T REAL,
BUT MAN DO THEY
COME UP WITH
SOME GREAT IDEAS​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

this type of thing never crossed my mind. WTF


----------



## free3dom (4/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> this type of thing never crossed my mind. WTF
> 
> View attachment 14554



That is some serious WTF 

I'm thinking that the woman revealing her breasts probably caused more "confusion" than anything else


----------



## johan (4/11/14)

*Irish hunting trip*


Two Irishmen flew to Canada on a hunting trip. They chartered a small plane to take them into the Rockies for a week hunting moose.

They managed to bag 6. As they were loading the plane to return, the Pilot said the plane could take only 4 moose.

The two lads objected strongly. "Last year we shot six. The pilot let us take them all and he had the same plane as yours."

Reluctantly, the pilot gave in and all six were loaded. The plane took off. However, while attempting to cross some mountains, even on full power, the little plane couldn't handle the load and went down.

Somehow, surrounded by the moose bodies, only Paddy and Mick survived the crash.

After climbing out of the wreckage, Paddy asked Mick, "Any idea where we are?"

Mick replied, "I think we're pretty close to where we crashed last year."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

being a techno-junkie i just could resist..

ever seen R10000 in cache?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

can your iphone do this??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales (4/11/14)

Not that type of cash no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom (4/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> being a techno-junkie i just could resist..
> 
> ever seen R10000 in cache?
> View attachment 14603



Technically that's RAM, but I'll give you this one...very very clever Goofy Guru

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzales (4/11/14)

http://vapingmad.tumblr.com/post/68540069742/fun-with-vapour-think-this-is-awesome-come


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzales (4/11/14)




----------



## Rudi (4/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

thats the right attitude

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

men take note!


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

Anybody knows what happened to Vernon Koekemoer - I would really like to know?


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

johan said:


> Anybody knows what happened to Vernon Koekemoer - I would really like to know?
> 
> View attachment 14740


What is he doing with an iStick on his chest?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

Lol

via Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom (5/11/14)

Andre said:


> What is he doing with an iStick on his chest?



He had one BEFORE they were cool

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (6/11/14)

photobombing ... the next leve

l

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

Check the rest of this ou's stuff on Youtube... Die ou is mal skreeu snaaks!!! RadioRaps


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

L M F G A

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (6/11/14)

Rudi said:


> L M F G A



Must say, this one stays one of my favorites!


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

TylerD said:


> Must say, this one stays one of my favorites!


lol mine too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/11/14)

vapers be like..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

FDA This is some freaky Sh!t!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/11/14)

Rudi said:


> FDA This is some freaky Sh!t!!!



i cant watch videos on the work network so now ill have to wait till i get home


----------



## annemarievdh (6/11/14)

Rudi said:


> FDA This is some freaky Sh!t!!!




Scary !!


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## BumbleBee (6/11/14)




----------



## Riaz (6/11/14)

Rudi said:


> FDA This is some freaky Sh!t!!!



i love the track is playing in the back ground!!!


----------



## Riaz (6/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


>





why oh why


----------



## Marzuq (7/11/14)

look familiar?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## free3dom (7/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> look familiar?
> 
> 
> View attachment 14884



Hahahaha, it's like somebody broke into my place and took a picture...I love "the chair", such a convenient storage space

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (7/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## johan (9/11/14)

thekeeperza said:


> View attachment 14885



"Head butt volunteers" I call them


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

all men can relate

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rudi (10/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

a tribute to my minion craze lol 

this is soccer in a nutshell


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

never be confused again... this is what train surfing is. sick!!!


----------



## Rudi (10/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> never be confused again... this is what train surfing is. sick!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 15021


you should see the Sh!t when trainsurfing goes bad... Im a train driver


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

Rudi said:


> you should see the Sh!t when trainsurfing goes bad... Im a train driver



honestly id rather not. i can see how wrong that crap can go


----------



## Rudi (10/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> honestly id rather not. i can see how wrong that crap can go


lol you get use to it after a while


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

Rudi said:


> lol you get use to it after a while



probably true but you really shouldnt have to get used to that


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

where cashew nuts come from


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

now aint this the truth!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (10/11/14)

Minion for @Marzuq

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

free3dom said:


> View attachment 15045
> 
> Minion for @Marzuq



truth is i really do speak to myself .... sometimes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

driver hits dog with car and drives away...


----------



## johan (10/11/14)

*Fast, cheap & easy* 






​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

for real????

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> for real????
> 
> View attachment 15105



That is just one mean professor


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> That is just one mean professor


his smart tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> his smart tho



True that was pretty smart but its a 7am class


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> True that was pretty smart but its a 7am class



yeah thats just not right hey. who has class that early. i cant think of a brain that is functional that time of the morning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman211991 (11/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> yeah thats just not right hey. who has class that early. i cant think of a brain that is functional that time of the morning


Stellenbosch University has classes at 8am and write 3hr papers at night 7pm.... We even write 8am Saturday mornings but thats just bsc.


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

gman211991 said:


> Stellenbosch University has classes at 8am and write 3hr papers at night 7pm.... We even write 8am Saturday mornings but thats just bsc.



thats a bummer. after 10 years ive decided to go back to study some more. so now i will be working all day and sitting in class at night..... again!
so i assume exam time will be saturdays and late evenings for me too. so much to look forward to lol


----------



## BhavZ (11/11/14)

Maybe I am just crazy but I actually enjoy studying

Even more so when I get to study and work in the same industry, everything comes together so nicely and understanding sky rockets.

Plus it keeps me out of mischief

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Maybe I am just crazy but I actually enjoy studying
> 
> Even more so when I get to study and work in the same industry, everything comes together so nicely and understanding sky rockets.
> 
> Plus it keeps me out of mischief



honestly i like learning new things. and i dont mind hitting the books and so forth. but if i could just learn without the institution and apply new knowledge where i need to then thats perfect for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (11/11/14)

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)




----------



## johan (12/11/14)

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (12/11/14)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (12/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


>



that got me rolling on the floor. hahahahhaa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/11/14)

@annemarievdh i see your forest gump and raise you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (12/11/14)

Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (13/11/14)

its true!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (13/11/14)

So today I found out I'm a super hero. The one on the far right.  Ridhaa SuleMAN.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TylerD (14/11/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

*Tyd vir SKILPAD BRAAI*!

 min vleis, maar baie dop ​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA (15/11/14)

johan said:


> *Tyd vir SKILPAD BRAAI*!
> 
> min vleis, maar baie dop ​


#pun




Fein gemaakde skilpaaitjies in peri peri sous vir brekvis.
Nou nie juis braai nie, maar dit reen. Daar is so bietjie wiskey in so die dop is ook darm daar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (16/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> its true!!
> 
> View attachment 15293



except Gohan of course


----------



## Marzuq (16/11/14)

ET said:


> except Gohan of course


How dare you !!
Goku or nothing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (16/11/14)

Stunning Ad!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

i need one of these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> i need one of these
> 
> View attachment 15524



I know a few people whose forehead i would stamp that on

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> I know a few people whose forehead i would stamp that on


aaah so you understand what i intend doing with it LOL

theres a special stamp i want to have made to stamp on cars of idiotic owners who cant park properly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> aaah so you understand what i intend doing with it LOL
> 
> theres a special stamp i want to have made to stamp on cars of idiotic owners who cant park properly


But you cant use ink with that special stamp, it has to use brake fluid

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> But you cant use ink with that special stamp, it has to use brake fluid


LOL all you are doing is adding fuel to the fire bro
but brake fluid it is hahahaha. and now with festive season being here... ill get alot of practice


----------



## BhavZ (17/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> LOL all you are doing is adding fuel to the fire bro
> but brake fluid it is hahahaha. and now with festive season being here... ill get alot of practice


Yeah defnitely, as they say practice makes perfect and I think practice will be within reason this feastive season

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (17/11/14)

johan said:


> Stunning Ad!



Not so good with Tapatalk. Let's hope this reaches you. I need a negative ion generator stat. Getting more and more grief from my landlord about the supposed chemical smell coming from my electronic cigarette.


----------



## johan (17/11/14)

ET said:


> Not so good with Tapatalk. Let's hope this reaches you. I need a negative ion generator stat. Getting more and more grief from my landlord about the supposed chemical smell coming from my electronic cigarette.



Very easy to diy with basic components - will dig out a schematic and post later


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

really hate this!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ET (17/11/14)

once saw a pair of jeans for sale with the saggy boxers part that normally shows already pre-sewn to the jeans. true story


Marzuq said:


> really hate this!!
> 
> View attachment 15531

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

ET said:


> once saw a pair of jeans for sale with the saggy boxers part that normally shows already pre-sewn to the jeans. true story


Dude I saw that too and thought wtf. No I lie I may have yelled out wtf !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> aaah so you understand what i intend doing with it LOL
> 
> theres a special stamp i want to have made to stamp on cars of idiotic owners who cant park properly


I found one for you

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I found one for you
> 
> View attachment 15574




Hahaha temptation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

cooolest heater ever!!




@Yiannaki this could explain it lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (19/11/14)

cROSS WINDS EISH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/11/14)

Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 15719
> 
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Don't believe it! its an utter misrepresentation

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (19/11/14)

johan said:


> Don't believe it! its an utter misrepresentation


More of an udder one in this case.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (19/11/14)

Andre said:


> More of an udder one in this case.



So pittig soos 'n longdrop in waterlemoen tyd

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/11/14)

johan said:


> Don't believe it! its an utter misrepresentation





Andre said:


> More of an udder one in this case.



I actually agree. Normally I would fall under the above 40 category. But these days I fall under the under 40 category. Weekends are exhausting!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Danny (20/11/14)

Speechless.....


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...129.1073741827.100004883987144&type=1&theater

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (20/11/14)

Danny said:


> Speechless.....
> View attachment 15766
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...129.1073741827.100004883987144&type=1&theater


indeed!!
no words can describe


----------



## johan (20/11/14)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/11/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 15770​


@johan guess what ill be buying on my way home from work

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (20/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> @johan guess what ill be buying on my way home from work



a Toy for a Big Boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/11/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 15770​



Haha, I've done that a couple of times. And giggle myself silly. Its so fun. Jaco just always shake his head 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (21/11/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (22/11/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 15770​



hahahaha .. imagine you ate some paper, you will loose your mind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rellik (22/11/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 15770​


Thats flippen cool man. Gonna try it tonight!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/11/14)

*Is it safe or unsafe to plug an unknown e-cig charger into your usb port?* Discussion here: https://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/2mkmlm/the_boss_has_malware_again/

Jrockilla: "I have a story I wanted to share about a data security breach at a large corporation. One particular executive had a malware infection on his computer from which the source could not be determined. The executive’s system was patched up to date, had antivirus and up to date anti-malware protection. Web logs were scoured and all attempts made to identify the source of the infection but to no avail. Finally after all traditional means of infection were covered; IT started looking into other possibilities. They finally asked the Executive, “Have there been any changes in your life recently”? The executive answer “Well yes, I quit smoking two weeks ago and switched to e-cigarettes”. And that was the answer they were looking for, the made in china e-cigarette had malware hard coded into the charger and when plugged into a computer’s USB port the malware phoned home and infected the system. Moral of the story is have you ever question the legitimacy of the $5 dollar EBay made in China USB item that you just plugged into your computer? Because you should, you damn well should. Sincerely, An IT guy"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (25/11/14)

​

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Riddle (26/11/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (26/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (26/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (27/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Riddle (27/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (28/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (28/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (3/12/14)

backseat driver = skouervlieg
balls-up = knaterflater
cubby hole = vroeteldoos
chaperone = voëlverskrikker
cycle pants = voëlverklikker
dagga = rondkyktwak
face-lift = hysbakkies
go-go girl = wikkeldoedie
hairdresser = dollaklitser
helmet = pletterpet
make-up = jeugdeeg
massage parlour = streelperseel
quickie = japtrapkap
sales rep = kommissiekabouter
stapler = draaddrukkertjie / papiervampier
stew = vleismoles
stress = gemoedsbekakking
tantrum = baba-dans / vloermoer
toi-toi = vakbond-vastrap / williewerkie-wals
toothbrush = bekskrop
lighter = Vingergeaktiveerdegasaangedrewetabakrolletjieverligtingstoestelletjie

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## huffnpuff (3/12/14)

Toilet paper - kloofbesem


----------



## Riddle (7/12/14)

The true circle of life...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (10/12/14)

*Damo & Ivor 'Session'* - Damo character an Irish version of Jack Parow


----------



## Yiannaki (10/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 16249


Haha I use the rendering excuse all the time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (11/12/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (11/12/14)

Damo's self defense advice:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (14/12/14)

*Geez the positioning of the freebies in this Dublin shop!*

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (15/12/14)

*Various tools explained for the hobbyist*:

*DRILL PRESS*:
A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching wood out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and knocks your beer across the room, denting the freshly sprayed project that you had carefully set in the corner to dry where nothing could get to it.

*Disc Sander*:
Sands curved workpieces and then throws them somewhere under the workbench with the speed of light. Also removes fingerprints and hard-earned calluses from fingers in about the time it takes you to say, "Oh, crap!"
*
SKILL SAW*:
A portable cutting tool used to make lumber too short.

*PLIERS*:
Used to round off bolt heads. Sometimes used in the creation of blood-blisters.

*BELT SANDER*:
An electric sanding tool commonly used to convert minor touch-up jobs into major refinishing jobs.

*HACKSAW*:
One of a family of cutting tools built on the Ouija board principle ... It transforms human energy into a crooked, unpredictable motion, and the more you attempt to influence its course, the more dismal your future becomes.

*VISE-GRIPS*:
Generally used after pliers to completely round off bolt heads. If nothing else is available, they can also be used to transfer intense welding heat to the palm of your hand.

*OXY-ACETYLENE TORCH*:
Used almost entirely for lighting various flammable objects in your shop on fire.

*TABLE SAW*:
A large stationary power tool commonly used to launch wood projectiles for testing wall integrity.

*HYDRAULIC JACK*:
Used for lowering an automobile to the ground after you have installed your new brake shoes, trapping the jack handle firmly under the bumper.

*BAND SAW*:
A large stationary power saw primarily used by most shops to cut wood into smaller pieces that more easily fit into the trash can after you cut on the inside of the line instead of the outside edge.

*TWO-TON ENGINE HOIST*:
A tool for testing the maximum tensile strength of everything you forgot to disconnect.

*PHILLIPS SCREWDRIVER*:
Normally used to stab the vacuum seals under lids or for opening old-style paper-and-tin oil cans and splashing oil on your shirt; but can also be used, as the name implies, to strip out Phillips screw heads.

*STRAIGHT SCREWDRIVER*:
A tool for opening paint cans. Sometimes used to convert common slotted screws into non-removable screws and butchering your palms.

*PRY BAR*:
A tool used to take apart a pallet and split all the boards you were hoping to salvage.

*HOSE CUTTER*:
A tool used to make hoses too short.

*HAMMER*:
Originally employed as a weapon of war, the hammer nowadays is used as a kind of divining rod to locate the most expensive parts adjacent the object we are trying to hit.

*UTILITY KNIFE*:
Used to open and slice through the contents of cardboard cartons delivered to your front door; works particularly well on contents such as seats, vinyl records, liquids in plastic bottles, collector magazines, refund checks, and rubber or plastic parts. Especially useful for slicing work clothes, but only while in use.

*SUM-***** TOOL*:
Any handy tool that you grab and throw across the garage while yelling "Son of a *****" at the top of your lungs. It is also, most often, the next tool that you will need.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (15/12/14)

johan said:


> *Various tools explained for the hobbyist*:
> 
> *DRILL PRESS*:
> A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching wood out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and knocks your beer across the room, denting the freshly sprayed project that you had carefully set in the corner to dry where nothing could get to it.
> ...


I have a LOT of those "Sum-***** Tools"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/12/14)

johan said:


> *Various tools explained for the hobbyist*:
> 
> *DRILL PRESS*:
> A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching wood out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and knocks your beer across the room, denting the freshly sprayed project that you had carefully set in the corner to dry where nothing could get to it.
> ...


Thank @johan I fell off my chair laughing. Still trying to catch my breath. Funniest thing is its all true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

Any one needs a spare coil? This dude has a few...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (16/12/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/12/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

You can't
expect to be
old and wise
if you were never
young and crazy​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (18/12/14)

@free3dom

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (23/12/14)

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (23/12/14)

Warning: not suitable for @Rob Fisher to watch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## yuganp (24/12/14)

Can we do a vote for the funniest person on this forum? My vote will go out to @johan. Missed him at the last Vape meet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (24/12/14)

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (24/12/14)

Geez am I bored!


----------



## kimbo (26/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/12/14)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie (27/12/14)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (27/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 18360



Ideal poster for Rob's lounge, don't you think?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollie (27/12/14)

johan said:


> Ideal poster for Rob's lounge, don't you think?



The top hat matches all his drip tips! lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (28/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Riddle (28/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/12/14)

Riddle said:


> View attachment 18383



LOL this one made my day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (28/12/14)

Mine is bigger than yours

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Mine is bigger than yours
> 
> View attachment 18385



What is he using to press the fire button I wonder

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (30/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (1/1/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Alex (1/1/15)

johan said:


> View attachment 18578​



Me too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (1/1/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (4/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 18708



Ask yourself..."Do you feel magical, muggle?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (4/1/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## johan (5/1/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Riddle (5/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (5/1/15)

Riddle said:


> View attachment 18797


........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

I know @Rob Fisher will appreciate this one.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

Net omdat julle so AWESOME was in 2014, gaan ek vir julle GRATIS airtime gee! Dankie vir alles wat julle vir my beteken. 

Scratch asseblief die voucher om te recharge.......

VODACOM R200
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒

MTN R200
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒

CELLC R200
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒

8ta/Telkom Mobile R200
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒ 

Gebruik asseblief 'n skerp voorwerp om die voucher te krap. Jy kan 'n skerp mes, skêr of 'n stuk glas van 'n gebreekte drankbottel vat om jou voucher te krap..

Geniet jou airtime!
Moet nooit sê ek het jou niks gegee die jaar nie!!!

PS: Net omdat jy so goeie vriend is.. as jy ooit jou selfoon- of rekenaarskerm wil vervang weens enige rede.. ek sal jou met liefde afslag gee in my repair shop!


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/1/15)

Riddle said:


> I know @Rob Fisher will appreciate this one.



I did... very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (8/1/15)

they walk among us.

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (8/1/15)

Arthster said:


> they walk among us.
> 
> ​



Bwaaaaahahaha.... HAAAAAHAHAHA

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (9/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BhavZ (9/1/15)

Arthster said:


> they walk among us.
> 
> ​



thank goodness for the second car holding up her regular spot, who knows how long that would have gone on for

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

I think it would have gone into an infinite loop

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (10/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TylerD (13/1/15)

*How To Get Out Of Vacuuming and Banished To The Garage......*

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Frank Zef (14/1/15)

I LOL'ed
NSFW, Language

*D!ck Trippers ... Rip Trippers pbusardo grimmgreen spoof*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (15/1/15)

The Highways Agency found over 200 dead crows on the A34 in Cheshire recently, and there was concern that they may have died from Avian Flu. A Pathologist examined the remains of all the crows, and, to everyone's relief, confirmed the problem was NOT Avian Flu. The cause of death appeared to be from vehicular impacts. However, during analysis it was noted that varying colours of paints appeared on the ...bird's beaks and claws. By analysing these paint residues it was found that 98% of the crows had been killed by impact with trucks, while only 2% were killed by cars.
The Agency then hired an Ornithological Behaviourist to determine if there was a cause for the disproportionate percentages of truck kills versus car kills. The Ornithological Behaviourist quickly concluded that when crows eat road kill, they always have a look-out crow to warn of danger. They discovered that while all the lookout crows could shout "Cah", not a single one could shout "Truck"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (15/1/15)

Why is 6 afraid of 7?


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Why is 6 afraid of 7?


Because 7 8 9


----------



## BumbleBee (15/1/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Because 7 8 9


Because 7 is a registered 6 offender

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (15/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Because 7 is a registered 6 offender



Hahahahaha, fantastic upgrade to the "classic" - version 2.0

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/1/15)

A plateau is the highest form of flattery.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (15/1/15)

ASTRONOMY FOR VAPERS 101: *This is a Black Hole*

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (15/1/15)

I'm sure this reserve is 100% vape friendly:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (16/1/15)

You know what???

Its Phuza Thursday.... and imway to chicken to taste this drunk!


----------



## johan (16/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> You know what???
> 
> Its Phuza Thursday.... and imway to chicken to taste this drunk!



​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melinda (16/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (18/1/15)

.. the only government department that warns us that they are USELESS

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> You know what???
> 
> Its Phuza Thursday.... and imway to chicken to taste this drunk!


hmmm... seems a password isn't enough, looks like we're going to have to implement breathalyser tests into the forum login screen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (18/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (18/1/15)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 19555


What a performance from AB today!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## LandyMan (19/1/15)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (19/1/15)

LandyMan said:


>


MACHETE!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (19/1/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rowan Francis (19/1/15)

Oom, you should watch the YouTube with the guy and his infinite electricity trick...hilarious 


johan said:


> View attachment 19635​


----------



## johan (20/1/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> Oom, you should watch the YouTube with the guy and his infinite electricity trick...hilarious



Geez Rowan but you are looking for serious k@k by addressing me as feckin "oom"!!!  - No I don't want to see any "infinite power" stuff, I receive emails on a daily basis about this shite! It doesn't exist - fullstop!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/1/15)

johan said:


> Geez Rowan but you are looking for serious k@k by addressing me as feckin "oom"!!!  - No I don't want to see any "infinite power" stuff, I receive emails on a daily basis about this shite! It doesn't exist - fullstop!


But infinite power does exist, it is called Ironman's Arc  you know the one that sits in his chest

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (20/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


>




Some good looking "distortions" need not to be filtered out


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/15)

johan said:


> Some good looking "distortions" need not to be filtered out


This is why the aliens won't talk to us

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (21/1/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ (21/1/15)

Riddle said:


> View attachment 19741


It's funny cause it's true

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (22/1/15)

Coincidence or bad photographer's timing?

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (23/1/15)

*Cockroaches Could Help Save Trapped Disaster Victims*

*

*
​A system enabling cockroaches to locate trapped disaster victims is in development by researchers from North Carolina State University. Based on the findings of Dr. Alper Bozkurt and his team, each “biobot” consists of a Madagascar hissing cockroach that carries a “backpack” equipped with a microchip, wireless receiver/transmitter, and microcontroller wired to the insect’s antennae and cerci.


The cerci are sensory organs in the insect’s abdomen able to detect air movement and warn of potential predators, but when stimulated by the microcontroller instead they signal that something is approaching from behind and cause the cockroach to scuttle forward. Stimulating either of the antennae allows movement to be manipulated as well. When one of the cockroach’s antennae brushes against an unyielding object, it knows it can’t move that way and will change course, but a small electric charge can achieve the same reaction and steer the insect in the desired direction. Human operators as well as a Kinect-equipped computer have previously used the system to guide the biobots by wireless remote control, though an array of three-directional microphones was added to each cockroach’s backpack in the most recent study. 

Software was able to determine the location of sounds based on an analysis of those each mic picked up and steer each biobot accordingly. Researchers hope that equipping biobots with a single high-resolution mic could eventually help them distinguish victims’ voices from other noises at disaster sites. Cockroaches wearing these mics could then be activated to seek out the source of detected voices, allowing rescuers to track them through transmitters and establish victims’ whereabouts.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1421914688&v=oJXEPcv-FMw&x-yt-cl=84503534
​Source: http://trends.directindustry.com/ne...dmore&utm_campaign=directindustry_trends11_En

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/1/15)

Nou gaan ons HARD BRAAI

"_Vrou bring vir my nog 'n koue bier en wys my jy kan dit beter doen as sy!_"

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (24/1/15)

johan said:


> Nou gaan ons HARD BRAAI
> 
> "_Vrou bring vir my nog 'n koue bier en wys my jy kan dit beter doen as sy!_"
> 
> View attachment 20018​



O ne 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

Its me and @Gripon

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (25/1/15)




----------



## johan (26/1/15)

Isn't history more fun when you know something about it?

Giving the Finger

Before the Battle of Agincourt in 1415, the French, anticipating victory over the English, proposed to cut off the middle finger of all captured English soldiers. Without the middle finger it would be impossible to draw the renowned English longbow and therefore they would be incapable of fighting in the future.

This famous weapon was made of the native English Yew tree, and the act of drawing the longbow was known as "plucking the yew" (or "pluck yew").

Much to the bewilderment of the French, the English won a major upset and began mocking the French by waving their middle fingers at the defeated French, saying, "See, we can still pluck yew!"

"PLUCK YEW!"

Since 'pluck yew' is rather difficult to say, the difficult consonant cluster at the beginning has gradually changed to a labiodental fricative 'F', and thus the words often used in conjunction with the one-finger-salute!

It is also because of the pheasant feathers on the arrows used with the longbow that the symbolic gesture is known as "giving the bird."

And yew thought yew knew everything!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## gripen (26/1/15)

Fantastic @Johan.thanks for sharing.interesting to see how technology has evolved

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/1/15)

some must have tech ..

theairwheel.com

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (26/1/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> some must have tech ..
> 
> theairwheel.com



Should be able to get me home after a couple of too much, don't you think?


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/1/15)

that would be a reciepe for disaster , i have a tendancy to lean left when slightly intoxicated !!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/1/15)

this would be it .....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/1/15)

now tell me... Dont you wish you were him..




every single one of them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## gripen (28/1/15)

Lucky basterd.he probably didn't no what to do with them all


----------



## johan (28/1/15)

Don't tell me you knew this:

Living inside the tiny hole outside your stomach (aka belly button) is an ecosystem the size of a rain forest. From exploring 60 belly buttons, researchers found 2,368 bacterial species, 1,458 of which may be new to science.

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## gripen (28/1/15)

Interesting @Johan.i have never thought of it in that way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (28/1/15)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (28/1/15)

Arthster said:


> View attachment 20316​



What will you call this?

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arthster (28/1/15)

johan said:


> What will you call this?
> 
> View attachment 20317​



BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (28/1/15)

johan said:


> What will you call this?
> 
> View attachment 20317​


That is the ugliest camel toe I've seen in my life!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (28/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> That is the ugliest camel toe I've seen in my life!


Lyk soos 'n bietjie toejam op die grote! Agenee man! Lol!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LandyMan (28/1/15)

TylerD said:


> Lyk soos 'n bietjie toejam op die grote! Agenee man! Lol!


Toe jam is beter as camel jam  LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gripen (28/1/15)

hahaha i agree,not the camel toe i was expecting to see


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

Where you expecting this?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## LandyMan (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Where you expecting this?
> 
> View attachment 20321


Looks like a Star Wars battle ship crashed in the desert somewhere, and they are scavenging the parts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (28/1/15)

Had to google on that one for education in Afrikaans:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gripen (28/1/15)

hahaha that's a desert taxy


----------



## Arthster (28/1/15)

Ek Flippen love Dowe Dolla.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (28/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Ek Flippen love Dowe Dolla.


Ek verkies Dowwe Dolla. Sy mag dalk dof wees, maar sy kan hoor as ek skree om nog 'n bier te bring

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen (28/1/15)

hahaha ek stem saam @LandyMan dowwe dolla is baas


----------



## johan (29/1/15)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (29/1/15)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

you are on a role @Johan,loving it hahahaha


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Riddle (30/1/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (30/1/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## BumbleBee (30/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (30/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 20476



Late spotting?


----------



## free3dom (30/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 20476



Drinking can cause headaches...and so can the a$$hole friends you drink with


----------



## LandyMan (30/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Drinking can cause headaches...and so can the a$$hole friends you drink with


That looks like his twin  @free3dom, don't you have somewhere to be?!?!


----------



## free3dom (30/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> That looks like his twin  @free3dom, don't you have somewhere to be?!?!



Haha, yeah...in a bit...got my hands full right now, but I'll make it there a little later


----------



## johan (31/1/15)

Now this is RANDOM, "when you think about it"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gripen (31/1/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen (31/1/15)

i want to go to the dentist if it looks like this.
​


----------



## johan (1/2/15)

Really?


​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (1/2/15)

Another use for a mech 

​

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/15)

johan said:


> Another use for a mech
> 
> View attachment 20548​


Sacrilege!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (1/2/15)

johan said:


> Another use for a mech
> 
> View attachment 20548​



Haha I actually did that for a desperate friend who couldn't find his lighter once.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (1/2/15)

Riddle said:


> Haha I actually did that for a desperate friend who couldn't find his lighter once.



Don't let @BumbleBee read your post, he will "dislike" it . Yip started a braai in a similar way some time ago. BTW, think of it, might be just as effective as a self defense tool like a small tazer - just burn/mark the attacker instead of shock him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (1/2/15)

johan said:


> Don't let @BumbleBee read your post, he will "dislike" it . Yip started a braai in a similar way some time ago. BTW, think of it, might be just as effective as a self defense tool like a small tazer - just burn/mark the attacker instead of shock him.



I'm looking for a way to lock it to fire, vent and explode. But yeah burn them first lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (1/2/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gripen (1/2/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen (1/2/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (1/2/15)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (1/2/15)

gripen said:


> View attachment 20612​



Yup. Definitely looks dangerous. Need to do a thorough check.


----------



## Riddle (1/2/15)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gripen (1/2/15)

i agree @Riddle need to check her from top to bottom


----------



## Frank Zef (2/2/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## TylerD (2/2/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## johan (2/2/15)

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen (2/2/15)

now that's a nice looking feather duster

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen (2/2/15)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen (2/2/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (3/2/15)

moral of the story... pull your damn pants up!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Guunie (3/2/15)

Oh k@k!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (3/2/15)

Guunie said:


> Oh k@k!


literally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (3/2/15)

hahaha i agree fashion of today


----------



## gripen (3/2/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (4/2/15)

Another use for Belt Sanders 

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (4/2/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (4/2/15)

TylerD said:


>




LOL the editing was done excellent!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (4/2/15)

Excellente 

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (4/2/15)

Awesome Vape trick!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (4/2/15)

TylerD said:


> Awesome Vape trick!
> View attachment 20814



If I now crack the joke running in my head, I will be tagged a racist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## abdul (4/2/15)

johan said:


> If I now crack the joke running in my head, I will be tagged a racist


pm it to me, im curious


----------



## johan (4/2/15)

abdul said:


> pm it to me, im curious



Even if I want to, I'm going to restrain myself


----------



## abdul (4/2/15)

johan said:


> Even if I want to, I'm going to restrain myself



oh let the cat out the bag already l'o'l, i really want to hear this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/2/15)

The cat seems quite happy in it's bag

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gripen (4/2/15)

classic


----------



## gripen (4/2/15)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## bwbwings (4/2/15)

johan said:


> If I now crack the joke running in my head, I will be tagged a racist



HAHAHAHA, Crack.... get it?....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/2/15)

...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (4/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> The cat seems quite happy in it's bag
> 
> View attachment 20815



That little guy looks happy to you 
Need to check your "happy face reference card" methinks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/2/15)

I'm the "What just happend" kind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen (5/2/15)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## gripen (5/2/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (6/2/15)

Just loved this movie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen (8/2/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gripen (8/2/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gripen (8/2/15)

thats probably how i looked when i was young hahaha


----------



## gripen (8/2/15)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dassie (9/2/15)

gripen said:


> View attachment 21128​


Bringing home dinner?


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

haha jap the more the meriur haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt (10/2/15)

So wrong but i can't stop laughing.


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

Good life lesson here!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Good life lesson here!



Brilliant! This should be required watching in schools, and should come pre-loaded on every smartphone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (15/2/15)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## johan (15/2/15)

Saw this in a public toilet (squat hole) - still can't figure out the meaning of their chinglish (don't want to).

​
​

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Marzuq (17/2/15)

aint that the truth

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen (17/2/15)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (18/2/15)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen (19/2/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (19/2/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gripen (19/2/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (19/2/15)

Story of my life

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gripen (19/2/15)

thats how i look when my hear gets long,dan lyk ek soos i dorper skaapie hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (20/2/15)

Clearly today is not going to be a good day. Not even at the office yet and Google is telling me I should go home

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (20/2/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (23/2/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gripen (23/2/15)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (1/3/15)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD (3/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (3/3/15)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 22387


At last - I got to use the bad spelling thingie.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (4/3/15)

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (6/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (6/3/15)

Andre said:


>


It turns to the right? Hehehe. Wonder if this is also one of those left and right brain things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (6/3/15)

TylerD said:


> It turns to the right? Hehehe. Wonder if this is also one of those left and right brain things.


Turn your monitor upside down and it will turn to the left

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (6/3/15)

TylerD said:


> It turns to the right? Hehehe. Wonder if this is also one of those left and right brain things.


Yes, it does turn right. Nope, nothing to do with left/right brain stuff, but good for constipation.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (6/3/15)

Okidoki. So it's the black and white that makes it rotate. Thanks @BhavZ .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (6/3/15)

TylerD said:


> Okidoki. So it's the black and white that makes it rotate. Thanks @BhavZ .



Close one eye and it stays put.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (9/3/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (9/3/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (9/3/15)

Oirish culchies turn punk:


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/15)

Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (10/3/15)

*I'm not an alcoholic,*
*alcoholics go to A.A meetings.*
**
*I'm a drunk,*
*we go to parties!*
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan (10/3/15)

Drinking Rum before 10am makes you a pirate, not an alcoholic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (10/3/15)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (11/3/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/15)

johan said:


> View attachment 22846​



Thats just plain evil!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Thats just plain evil!!!



Nope, but superglueing that sucker in that position would be so rewarding

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/3/15)

this is so true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/3/15)

Marzuq said:


> this is so true
> 
> View attachment 22862



How do we pronounce your name correctly - I suggest you upload a mp3 file here.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (13/3/15)

​


----------



## annemarievdh (13/3/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/3/15)

The case of most a Vapor...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (15/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (15/3/15)

*Croc in its natural habitat*

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## johan (17/3/15)

Online vlogger ‘Buachaill’, Gaelic for ‘boy,’ made it his mission to see how many American girls would succumb to his Irish charm and give him a kiss in Dublin on the Irish holiday. Now maybe I should thinks of finding the best female cape shifter at Vapecon 2015 

PS:
01. Who has a video camera and wants to be my video man for the day ?
02. Will there be any paramedics available for emergency service?

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (17/3/15)

Some people ase just better

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (18/3/15)

In my many years I have come to a conclusion that one useless man is a shame, two is a law firm and three or more is a government. 
*John Adams*
If you don't read the newspaper you are uninformed, if you do read the newspaper you are misinformed. 
*Mark Twain*
I contend that for a nation to try to tax itself into prosperity is like a man standing in a bucket and trying to lift himself up by the handle. 
*Winston Churchill*
A government which robs Peter to pay Paul can always depend on the support of Paul.
*George Bernard Shaw*
Foreign aid might be defined as a transfer of money from poor people in rich countries to rich people in poor countries.
*Douglas Casey, Classmate of Bill Clinton at Georgetown University*
Giving money and power to government is like giving whiskey and car keys to teenage boys.
*P.J. O'Rourke, Civil Libertarian*
Government is the great fiction, through which everybody endeavors to live at the expense of everybody else.
*Frederic Bastiat, French economist(1801-1850)*
I don't make jokes. I just watch the government and report the facts. 
*Will Rogers*
In general, the art of government consists of taking as much money as possible from one party of the citizens to give to the other. 
*Voltaire (1764)*
Just because you do not take an interest in politics doesn't mean politics won't take an interest in you!
*Pericles (430 B.C.)*
No man's life, liberty, or property is safe while the legislature is in session.
*Mark Twain (1866)*
Talk is cheap...except when government does it.
*Anonymous*
The government is like a baby's alimentary canal, with a happy appetite at one end and no responsibility at the other.
*Ronald Reagan*
The only difference between a tax man and a taxidermist is that the taxidermist leaves the skin.
*Mark Twain*
What this country needs is more unemployed politicians.
*Edward Langley, Artist (1928-1995)*
A government big enough to give you everything you want, is strong enough to take everything you have. 
*Thomas Jefferson*
We hang the petty thieves and appoint the great ones to public office.
*Aesop*
If you think health care is expensive now, wait until you see what it costs when it's free!
*P.J. O'Rourke*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/3/15)

Awesome video @johan!
Really amazing stuff those people are doing
Even the synchronised multiple putt of the golf balls into the hole was fabulous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/3/15)

this urked me so much i thought i would share.... @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/3/15)

Marzuq said:


> this urked me so much i thought i would share.... @Rob Fisher
> 
> View attachment 23241



Nooooo!!! Someone smack that guy!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/3/15)

True

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/15)

Marzuq said:


> this urked me so much i thought i would share.... @Rob Fisher
> 
> View attachment 23241

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (19/3/15)

A recent study proved
that women with extra weight
live longer than the men
who mentioned it.​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (19/3/15)

Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (20/3/15)

WTF! Shy tree?

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (21/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (22/3/15)

Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rudi (22/3/15)

I Want 1 of these

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/15)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (23/3/15)

intellect over at the Coke head office...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (23/3/15)

programmers will understand..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## johan (23/3/15)

Not song for the day, but Oh! there is something worse than nicotine, I didn't know that:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (24/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (25/3/15)

I've heard about blow-up dolls, but blow-up pubs called a 'pop-up pub' ?

An inflatable pub has been launched with customers already booking it out for Good Friday. They come with counters, a fake fire, and there's even an inflatable version of a stuffed salmon above the plastic mantelpiece. The mother of two commissioned two bars - The Pub and The Barrel: "I've been on the road for Heineken for the past 12 years and with two young children it was getting harder and harder," said the 40-year-old. I came up with this idea and it's already attracting interest all over Ireland and in New York and Dubai".

The pop-up pub was launched last night at the back of a 19th century pub in Milford, Co Donegal.




source: http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...riday-session-in-inflatable-pub-31085079.html


----------



## johan (26/3/15)

*WARNING*: Only watch this when you're really bored. Don't know what "Leider Geil" means, but it sounds appropriate:

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (26/3/15)

MultiTasking: men can!

​


----------



## TylerD (26/3/15)

johan said:


> *WARNING*: Only watch this when you're really bored. Don't know what "Leider Geil" means, but it sounds appropriate:
> 
> ​



A german phrase meaning "unfortunately cool"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (26/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)

of course it is

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (27/3/15)

How do I know I had enough? ...... when I feel like Mary Poppins of coarse!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/3/15)

The owner must really love fishing:



​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/3/15)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 23797



Thats true 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## johan (30/3/15)

Don't know if I will eat it again ?





I'm so glad South Africans are over this fad !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (30/3/15)

johan said:


> Don't know if I will eat it again ?
> 
> View attachment 24046
> 
> ...


Ek sal 'n Safari pak love! Pak, lang kouse(met 'n kam in) met grasshoppers of vellies.
Fkn styling!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (30/3/15)

TylerD said:


> Ek sal 'n Safari pak love! Pak, lang kouse(met 'n kam in) met grasshoppers of vellies.
> Fkn styling!



Moet nie die belangrikste vergeet nie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/3/15)

johan said:


> I'm so glad South Africans are over this fad !



Nooit!
@TylerD is right. Those pockets were way ahead of their time - Box Mod heaven, I tell you!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (1/4/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (1/4/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/15)

*?*

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/15)

*Prisming*

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (4/4/15)

This is surely not the Thumper @Silver was talking about (or is it)?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/4/15)

Lol @johan
Certainly not the thumper I am talking about - ha ha
That was a damn weird video !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (4/4/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @johan
> Certainly not the thumper I am talking about - ha ha
> That was a damn weird video !



Totally Random


----------



## annemarievdh (4/4/15)

Genade @johan! Watse goed kyk jy 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (4/4/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Genade @johan! Watse goed kyk jy
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Dankie @annemarievdh 
Ek wou gese

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (4/4/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Genade @johan! Watse goed kyk jy
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Gesoek na "Thumper" en toe kom ek op hierdie een af , moet bieg ek het nie na die hele video gekyk nie, raak dit erger?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/4/15)

johan said:


> Gesoek na "Thumper" en toe kom ek op hierdie een af , moet bieg ek het nie na die hele video gekyk nie, raak dit erger?



Ek het net gekyk tot waar hulle begin sing, toe raak ek bang 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/15)

Ek het amper die hele video gesien 
En dis nie my soort video nie 
Lol @johan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/4/15)

Silver said:


> Ek het amper die hele video gesien
> En dis nie my soort video nie
> Lol @johan



Kon vani begin af sien, nope, nie vir my nie. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (4/4/15)

Silver said:


> Ek het amper die hele video gesien
> En dis nie my soort video nie
> Lol @johan





annemarievdh said:


> Kon vani begin af sien, nope, nie vir my nie.
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Yes must admit, its very tacky and not my taste as well - "cheesy random" I would say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (4/4/15)

johan said:


> Yes must admit, its very tacky and not my taste as well - "cheesy random" I would say.



Never eat random cheese

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frank Zef (6/4/15)

#VapeLife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (6/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/4/15)

High speed camera: Popcorn POPPING

​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

*If you love Beach Sand*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/4/15)

johan said:


> *If you love Beach Sand*
> 
> View attachment 24774
> 
> ...



Imagine the mess of sand you will be cleaning around the box permanently

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Imagine the mess of sand you will be cleaning around the box permanently



Thats why men have women .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## LandyMan (8/4/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Imagine the mess of sand you will be cleaning around the box permanently


And your cats will use it as a toilet

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/4/15)

Yep, digging your toes into wet sand on the beach is one thing. At home, wet sand can only mean the cat or a bud pulled a fast one on you. I'd hate to think about the possibility of lukewarm & squishy lumps in the sand too..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (8/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (9/4/15)

*PhotoBomb of 2015*
(source: http://www.rdm.co.za/politics/2015/04/08/mugabe-photobomb-gives-him-an-instant-makeover)

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (10/4/15)

*Jack the Ripper* (not the e-juice):

Oh so typical; Jack the Ripper slaughters six prostitutes in the most gruesome way imaginable and gets away Scot free. I slap one barmaid on the bum and get banned for one month from me local water hole. Where's justice?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (15/4/15)

​


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

Never paid attention to this image till recently..... Wtf is going on here

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/4/15)

Jakey said:


> Never paid attention to this image till recently..... Wtf is going on here


I see a laaitie chasing a chick. The male species have been doing that forever afaik...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

Thats news to me. Its been the other way around for me my entire life........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Frank Zef (16/4/15)

Was browsing 9Gag and noticed this.







Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/4/15)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (20/4/15)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (20/4/15)

And I thought changing light bulbs in some of our rooms were difficult

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (20/4/15)

*BOERE SIX PACK*

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (22/4/15)

i have found the new design for my room

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (22/4/15)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (23/4/15)

For those that thought the humble (Pi)




is just an irrational number; "3.1415...."

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (23/4/15)

*Kenya: Cow 'starts eating sheep' on Nakuru farm *




A farmer in Kenya says one of his cows has given up its usual vegetarian diet and started eating sheep.

Charles Mamboleo, who runs a farm in south-western Nakuru County, discovered the cow feeding on a sheep one morning, having apparently gored it to death, the Daily Nation website reports. Fresh food and water couldn't tempt the cow, and another sheep met its end the following day, the report says. "After the first incident, we thought the cow was starving, so we increased the supply of fodder and water, but it still continued chasing after sheep," says Mr Mamboleo.

While cows are herbivores, developing a taste for meat could be a sign of a nutrient deficiency, according to a local agricultural officer. "The dry season, which has just ended, has seen most animals lack minerals found in green grass," Albert Kabugi tells the site. In 2007, a calf in India's West Bengal region was filmed eating chickens. A local vet said he suspected a lack of vital minerals was also to blame in that case, noting that it could happen in "exceptional" circumstances.

Source: http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-news-from-elsewhere-32428154


----------



## JW Flynn (23/4/15)

Random, this is random.. lol, while watching EP 9 of Hawaii 5 O, they used liquid nicotine to poison someone in the episode, and even mention that because of e cigarettes it is now readily available....

I hope they do not start using it to "off" people left right and center, then regulations may not be our only problem....

Random.... hmmmm....


----------



## JW Flynn (23/4/15)

Jakey said:


> Never paid attention to this image till recently..... Wtf is going on here
> View attachment 25320


There is a myth, some say it's true, poring salt on some bird's tail feathers cause it to not be able to fly... hence the dude chasing the bird...., hehe


----------



## johan (1/5/15)

Sometimes life is really not fair 

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dirge (1/5/15)

I'll just leave this here...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt (3/5/15)

"The problem with internet quotes is that you cant always depend on their accuracy" -Abraham Lincoln, 1864

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (5/5/15)

Kid's struggle is for real - sometimes I also feel so thirsty​
​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (12/5/15)

This really _trickles_ my fancy:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (12/5/15)

johan said:


> This really _trickles_ my fancy:



Amazing @johan ...Thank's for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/5/15)

Thats really a function of human and the camera's motion processing ability. We process motion at approximately 24 frames per second and so normal video playback is 24 fps. If something is oscillating at 24 Hz it will look to us like its not moving.


----------



## Willyza (14/5/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## johan (15/5/15)

Part of me says: "I can't keep drinking like this ".
The other part of me says: "Don't listen to him,
he's drunk ".
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## weezle (15/5/15)

johan said:


> View attachment 9402


----------



## johan (15/5/15)

*Vegetarians Hunting*

​

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## johan (16/5/15)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Willyza (16/5/15)

Wife texts husband on a cold winter's morning; "Windows frozen, won’t open.


“Husband texts back; "Gently pour some lukewarm water over it."

Wife texts back 5 minutes later; 


"Computer really messed up now."

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Frank Zef (17/5/15)

Sent from my toaster, yeah a toaster.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (17/5/15)

*But there is a solution!*

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Frank Zef (21/5/15)

What voltage drop?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/5/15)

Frank Zef said:


> What voltage drop?
> 
> View attachment 27534


More like body drop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (21/5/15)

@Silver, something isn't right here  I guess that's the reason you have 10k posts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (21/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (22/5/15)

*1. I'm not saying let's go kill all the stupid people. I'm just saying let's remove all the warning labels and let the problem work itself out.* 

*2. I changed my car horn to gunshot sounds. People move out of the way much faster now.* 

*3. You can tell a lot about a woman's mood just by her hands. If they are holding a gun, she's probably angry.* 

*4. Gone are the days when girls used to cook like their mothers. Now they drink like their fathers.* 

*5. You know that tingly little feeling you get when you really like someone? That's common sense leaving your body.* 

*6. I don't like making plans for the day because then the word "premeditated" gets thrown around in the courtroom.* 

*7. I didn't make it to the gym today. That makes five years in a row.* 

*8. I decided to change calling the bathroom the "John" and renamed it the "Jim". I feel so much better saying I went to the Jim this morning.* 

*9. Dear paranoid people who check behind shower curtains for murderers. If you find one, what's your plan?* 

*10. Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege. *

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Frank Zef (22/5/15)

I LOL'ed at #9

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (23/5/15)

*Why we love children...*

 OPINIONS 
On the first day of school, a first-grader handed his 
teacher a note from his mother. The note read, 
'The opinions expressed by this child are not 
necessarily those of his parents.'

NUDITY 
I was driving with my three young children one warm summer evening when a woman in the convertible ahead of us stood up and waved. She was stark naked! As I was reeling from the shock, I heard my 5-year-old shout from the back seat, 'Mom, that lady isn't wearing a seat belt!'

 KETCHUP 
A woman was trying hard to get the ketchup out of 
the jar.. During her struggle the phone rang so she asked her 4-year-old daughter to answer the phone.. 'Mommy can't come to the phone to talk to you right now She's hitting the bottle. 

 MORE NUDITY 
A little boy got lost at the YMCA and found himself 
in the women's locker room. When he was spotted, the room burst into shrieks, with ladies grabbing towels and running for cover. The little boy watched in amazement and then asked, 'What's the matter, haven't you ever seen a little boy before?' 

 POLICE # 1 
While taking a routine vandalism report at an elementary school, I was interrupted by a little girl about 6 years old. Looking up and down at my uniform, she asked, 'Are you a cop? Yes,' I answered and 
continued writing the report. My mother said if I 
ever needed help I should ask the police. Is that right?' 'Yes, that's right,' I told her. 'Well, 
then,' she said as she extended her foot toward 
me, 'would you please tie my shoe?' 

POLICE #2 
It was the end of the day when I parked my police van in front of the station. As I gathered my 
equipment, my K-9 partner, Jake, was barking, and I saw a little boy staring in at me. 'Is that a dog you got back there?' he asked. 
'It sure is,' I replied. 
Puzzled, the boy looked at me and then towards the back of the van. Finally he said,
'What'd HE do? 

ELDERLY 
While working for an organization that delivers lunches to elderly shut-ins, I used to take my 4-year-old daughter on my afternoon rounds. She was unfailingly intrigued by the various appliances of old age, particularly the canes, walkers and 
wheelchairs. One day I found her staring at a pair 
of false teeth soaking in a glass. As I braced 
myself for the inevitable barrage of questions, 
she merely turned and whispered, 'The tooth fairy will never believe this!' 

DRESS-UP 
A little girl was watching her parents dress for a 
party. When she saw her dad donning his tuxedo, 
she warned, 'Daddy, you shouldn't wear that 
suit.' 
'And why not, darling?' 
'You know that it always gives you a headache the next morning.' 

DEATH 
While walking along the sidewalk in front of his church, our minister heard the intoning of a prayer that nearly made his collar wilt. Apparently, his 5-year-old son and his playmates had found a dead robin. Feeling that proper burial should be 
performed, they had secured a small box and cotton batting, then dug a hole and made ready for the disposal of the deceased. 
The minister's son was chosen to say the appropriate prayers and with sonorous dignity intoned his version of what he thought his father always said: 
'Glory be unto the Father, and unto the Son, and 
into the hole he goes.' _(I want this line used at my funeral!)_ 

SCHOOL 
A little girl had just finished her first week of 
school. 'I'm just wasting my time,' she said to 
her mother. 'I can't read, I can't write, and they 
won't let me talk!' 

 BIBLE 
A little boy opened the big family Bible. He was 
fascinated as he fingered through the old pages. 
Suddenly, something fell out of the Bible. He 
picked up the object and looked at it. What he saw 
was an old leaf that had been pressed in between 
the pages. 
'Mama,look what I found,' the boy called out. 
'What have you got there, dear?' 
With astonishment in the young boy's voice, he 
answered, 'I think it's Adam's underwear!' 


 NOW IF THIS DIDN'T BRIGHTEN YOUR DAY, GO BACK TO BED AND FORGET

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Willyza (25/5/15)

Absolutely brilliant one to start your working week - for those outside of
Namibia that is! LMAO

An Afrikaner guy, an Aussie, a beautiful girl and an old woman are sitting
in a train.
The train suddenly goes through a tunnel and it gets completely dark.
Suddenly there is a kissing sound and then a slap!
The train comes out of the tunnel.
The old woman, beautiful girl and the Afrikaner guy are sitting there
looking perplexed.
The Aussie is bent over holding his face, which is red from an apparent
slap.


The old woman is thinking:

'That Aussie must have tried to kiss that girl and got slapped.'

The Aussie is thinking:

'Damn it, that Afrikaner guy must have tried to kiss the beautiful girl.

She thought it was me and slapped me instead.'

The beautiful girl is thinking:

'That Aussie must have moved to kiss me, but kissed the old lady instead and
got slapped.'


The Afrikaner guy is thinking:

'If this train goes through another tunnel, I could make another kissing
sound and moer that Aussie again!'

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (27/5/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (2/6/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (2/6/15)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 28380



LOL She's a blond cow!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frank Zef (2/6/15)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 28380


Blow gently on your screen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (3/6/15)

Good Mom



Good Dad



Good Cop
​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (4/6/15)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## johan (7/6/15)

Dig this rimming idea

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (7/6/15)

Jacob Zuma walked into a branch of First National Bank to cash a cheque. As he approached the 
cashier he said, 
"Good morning, could you please cash this cheque... for me?" Cashier: "It would be my pleasure Sir. Could you please show me your ID?" 

Zuma: "Well I didn't bring my ID with me as I didn't think there was any need to. I am Jacob Zuma, the President!" 

Cashier: "I'm sorry, but with all the regulations, monitoring of the banks because of imposters, fraud and forgers, etc. I must insist on proof of identity." 

Zuma: "Just ask anyone here at the bank who I am and they will tell you. Everybody knows who I am." 

Cashier: "I am sorry Mr President; these are the bank rules and I must follow them." 

Zuma: "I need this cheque cashed." 

Cashier: "Perhaps there's another way. One day 
Ernie Els came into the bank without ID. To prove he was Ernie Els he pulled out his putter and made a beautiful putt across the bank into a cup. With that shot we knew him to be Ernie Els and cashed his cheque. 

"Another time, Naas Botha came in without ID. He pulled out a rugby ball and made a fabulous drop kick where the ball landed in my coffee mug. With that spectacular kick we cashed his cheque. 
So sir, what can you do to prove that it is you, and only you, the President?" 

Zuma stood there thinking and finally says: "Honestly, I can't think of a single thing I'm good at." 

Cashier: "Will that be R100 notes or R200 notes, Mr President?"

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (8/6/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (9/6/15)

​

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## kimbo (10/6/15)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (11/6/15)

He calls it "_a glitch_" - PS: don't watch the last part if you are offended by blood
*Robocop Mr Kinney VS Ed 209*

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (11/6/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (11/6/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (11/6/15)

*Give this man a ......* condom​
*Abdullah Sevinc, a man living in the city of Van in Turkey, is the proud father of a total of 15 boys and girls, some with his first wife and some with his second. *

The man, pictured together with his children in the photos included in the gallery below, had his youngest bundles of joy at the esteemed age of 85.

Much to his surprise, his wife delivered not just one child but twins. “By God's will, I did not expect twins,” the 85-year-old father confessed in an interview.

*Abdullah Sevinc remarried after his wife's passing*
The man is now married to 46-year-old Hanifa Abdullah Mihrinaz. The two tied the knot nearly a decade ago, following the death of Abdullah Sevinc's first wife, and have since had 5 children together, the twins included.

The man's first wife, who died about 15 years back, left him with 10 boys and girls. With 15 offspring to worry about, Abdullah Sevinc has at long last come to the realization that perhaps it might be a good idea not to have any more children.

“After this I will not consider another child. 15 is enough for me,” he said in a statement, as cited by Mirror. After all, there's only so many diapers a man can stand to change or watch being changed.

*Becoming a father at 85 made the man feel ashamed*
Most guys his age have other preoccupations than making babies, and 85-year-old Abdullah Sevinc is the first to admit that his late-life fatherhood is somewhat of an oddity.

Even so, he's not going to make excuses for himself. Sure, it's not common for men his age to become fathers - especially not fathers to twins - but, then again, he's just a married guy who happens to love his wife.

As he put it, “I am old but I have my health. I'm a little ashamed, but there's nothing I can do.”

​


----------



## Riddle (13/6/15)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Riddle (13/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (13/6/15)

The doctor that had been seeing an 80-year-old woman for most of her
life finally retired.

At her next checkup, the new Doctor told her To bring a list Of
all the medicines that had been prescribed for Her.

As The young doctor was looking through these, his eyes grew wide As he
realized Grandma had a prescription for birth control Pills..
"Mrs. Smith, do you realize these are BIRTH CONTROL
Pills?
"Yes, they help me sleep at night."
"Mrs. Smith, I assure you there is absolutely NOTHING in These that
that could possibly help you
sleep!"

She reached out and Patted the young Doctor's knee...."Yes, dear, I
know that. But every morning,
I grind one up and mix it in the glass of orange juice that my 16 year
old Granddaughter drinks ..
And believe me, it definitely helps me sleep at night."
You gotta Love Grandmas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Riddle (13/6/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (16/6/15)

It actually works!


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (17/6/15)

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## johan (17/6/15)

Due to a lack of education?

​

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (17/6/15)

I'll rather go to the bush with a simple spade

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (18/6/15)

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza (19/6/15)

Piet, Gatiep en Sipho is by die akwarium toe Piet sê:
"Check net daai moerse haai, is 'n Great White!"

Sipho strip toe sommer sy BEE georiënteerde moer en vra:
"Why does everything have to be white, there should
be a Great Black shark."

Gatiep sê toe: "Nei my bra, djy's sieke mal, hoe
sallit wies as 'n haai nie ordintlik ka' swemmie?!
Ma' imagine liewerster...'n Great Coloured Shark!"

Piet check hom uit en sê:
"Is JY nou f*&&en mal, hoe sal 'n haai sonder sy voortande lyk?!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Frank Zef (19/6/15)

NSFW Language

Vaping with Thesis!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (19/6/15)

Another Evic VT character.


----------



## TylerD (20/6/15)




----------



## ET (20/6/15)

This is a mother€€£$ing vape in my mother¥€££ing hand

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Frank Zef (20/6/15)

ET said:


> This is a mother€€£$ing vape in my mother¥€££ing hand


I have hear that the L in Samuel L Jackson if for mother*cker.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Twisper (20/6/15)

*BUD the Cowboy*

*A cowboy named Bud was overseeing his herd in a remote mountainous pasture in Montanawhen suddenly a brand-new 2015 BMW advanced toward him out of a cloud of dust. The driver, a young man in a Brioni® suit, Gucci® shoes, RayBan® sunglasses and YSL® tie, leaned out the window and asked the cowboy, "If I tell you exactly how many cows and calves you have in your herd, will you give me a calf?"
Bud looks at the man, who obviously is a yuppie, then looks at his peacefully grazing herd and calmly answers, "Sure, why not?"*

*The yuppie parks his car, whips out his Dell® notebook computer, connects it to his Apple i phone, and surfs to a NASA page on the Internet, where he calls up a GPS satellite to get an exact fix on his location which he then feeds to another NASA satellite that scans the area in an ultra-high-resolution photo.*

*The young man then opens the digital photo in Adobe Photoshop® and exports it to an image processing facility in Hamburg, Germany* *...*

*Within seconds, he receives an email on his Apple ipad® that the image has been processed and the data stored. He then accesses an MS-SQL® database through an ODBC connected Excel® spreadsheet with email on his Galaxy S5® and, after a few minutes, receives a response.*

*Finally, he prints out a full-color, 150-page report on his hi-tech, miniaturized HP LaserJet® printer, turns to the cowboy and says, "You have exactly 1,586 cows and calves."
"That's right. Well, I guess you can take one of my calves," says Bud.
He watches the young man select one of the animals and looks on with amusement as the young man stuffs it into the trunk of his car.*

*Then Bud says to the young man, "Hey, if I can tell you exactly what your business is, will you give me back my calf?"
The young man thinks about it for a second and then says, "Okay, why not?"*

*"You're a Congressman for the U.S.Government", says Bud.
"Wow! That's correct," says the yuppie, “but how did you guess that?"
"No guessing required." answered the cowboy. "You showed up here even though nobody called you; you want to get paid for an answer I already knew, to a question I never asked. You used millions of dollars worth of equipment trying to show me how much smarter than me you are; and you don't know s*** *t about how working people make a living - or about cows, for that matter. This is a herd of sheep.”*

*“Now give me back my dog.”

AND THAT FOLKS, IS WHAT THE PROBLEM IS.*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (20/6/15)

Eddie van Halen folks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (20/6/15)

TylerD said:


> Eddie van Halen folks!
> View attachment 29639

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (21/6/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hands (21/6/15)

girls vs boys

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## TylerD (23/6/15)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (23/6/15)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 29907


Hahaha! Sadly, I know a few of these power rangers, this is too funny

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dirge (23/6/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (24/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## kimbo (25/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cave Johnson (26/6/15)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## kimbo (27/6/15)

@Marzuq

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Riddle (27/6/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riddle (27/6/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (27/6/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Riddle (27/6/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (29/6/15)

'N PA LOOP VERBY SY SEUN SE KAMER EN TOT SY STOMME VERBASING SIEN HY DIE BEDIS NETJIES OPGEMAAK. OMDAT DIT NOG NOOIT GEBEUR HET NIE LOER HY VERSIGTIG BY DIE DEUR IN.TOE SIEN HY 'N KOEVERT OP DIE KUSSING.DIS GERIG AAN "PA".MET BEKLEMMING OM SY HART EN MET BEWENDE HANDE TEL HY DIT OP, SKEUR DIT OOP EN LEES DIE BRIEFIE :"LIEWE PA, DIS MET GROOT SPYT EN VERDRIET DAT EK VIR JOU HIERDIE BRIEF SKRYF.EK MOES WEGLOOP SAAM MET MY NUWE MEISIE OMDAT EK NIE MET JOU EN MA WOU RUSIEMAAK NIE.EK EN LISA HET WARE PASSIE ONTDEK. SY IS SO OULIK EN WARM- AS PA WEET WAT EK BEDOEL.EK WEET JULLE KEUR HAAR NIE GOED NIE, OMDAT DAAR SO BAIE RINGE DEUR HAAR LIPPE, NEUS, NAALTJIE EN BAIE ANDER PLEKKE IS. MAAR DIS NIE WIE SY REGTIG IS NIE. DIT IS ALLES DAAI PORNSTAR COKEHEAD EX-BOYFRIEND VAN HAAR WAT HAAR GEDWING HET, SE SKULD.EK WEET SY IS 'N VOLLE SEWE JAAR OUER AS EK. PA HET NOG ALTYD GESê OUDERDOM BRING ERVARING. EK SAL NOOIT WEER MET PA DAAROOR STRY NIE.MAAR EK WIL Hê PA MOET WEET DIS NIE NET VERLIEFGEIT NIE , PA. DIS ERNSTIG. LISA IS SWANGER EN DIS MY KIND. EK GAAN PA WORD, PA! GELUK OUPA! AS DIT ‘N SEUN IS WIL EK HOM NA PA NOEM. AS DIT ‘N MEISIE IS WIL EK HAAR NA MA NOEM. AS DIT REG IS.ONS WIL SOMMER NOG BAIE KINDERS HE, PA. EK HET NOOIT BESEF DIS SO LEKKER OM AAN ‘N GESIN VAN JOU EIE TE WERK NIE.LISA Sê ONS SAL BAIE GELUKKIG WEES.SY HET 'N WOONWA OP HAAR OOM SE PLOT BY HARTIES.DAAR IS ONBEPERKTE VUURMAAKHOUT EN ONS KAN ELKE DAG ‘N LYNTJIE GAAN NATMAAK VIR KOS. WAT MEER KAN ENIGE MENS VRA?LISA HET MY OOK GELEER DAT DAGGA GLADNIE SO SLEG IS SOOS JULLE DIT AFGEMAAK HET NIE. MET MY EIE Oë HET EK GESIEN HOE DIT VIR HAAR DEPRESSIE HELP.LISA HET OOK VER GEVORDER MET HAAR PLAN OM DIE DAGGA AAN MENSE WAT DIESELFDE DEPRESSIE HET TE BEMARK. HAAR AFSETGEBIED GROEI DAAGLIKS EN ONS KON REEDS VIR HAAR VOLKSWAGEN VARIANT NUWE BANDE KOOP.INTUSSEN HOOP EN BID ONS DAT DIE WETENSKAP 'N KUUR VIR VIGS VIND SODAT LISA GESOND KAN RAAK. SY VERDIEN DIT!!!PA MOENIE BEKOMMERD WEES NIE , PA.EK IS EK IS DAREM AL VYFTIEN EN KAN NA MYSELF KYK.ONTSPAN, EN GENIET DIE KLEINKINDERS WAT NOG KOM.MET LIEFDE,JOU SEUN, PIETER"NSA, NIKS HIERVAN IS WAAR NIE!!!!EK IS BY JANNIE SE HUISEK WOU PA MAAR NET DAARAAN HERINNER : DAAR IS BAIE ERGER DINGE IN DIE LEWE AS 'N SWAK RAPPORT(DIS ONDER MY KUSSING).BEL MAAR WANNEER DIT VEILIG IS OM HUIS TOE TE KOM !!!!!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Renesh (30/6/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (30/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## johan (1/7/15)

​

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## acorn (2/7/15)

As soon as you back-up and you hit something it squeals ... Reverse parking.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (2/7/15)

VapeViper said:


> As soon as you back-up and you hit something it squeals ... Reverse parking.
> View attachment 30418


Now that is bark vallas!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (2/7/15)

TylerD said:


> Now that is bark vallas!


*BARK VALLAS!*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (3/7/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (4/7/15)

*GoTopless Day is Aug 23.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (4/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide (5/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (6/7/15)

this is not how i remember my dentist visit

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## hands (12/7/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (12/7/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (12/7/15)

Apparently Walmart keep some images of shoppers.
Now you might think this lady is a bit underdressed for the job.....


But what about this one.................


Nice T shirt

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hands (12/7/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (13/7/15)

And he is even here on a massive mural  - I'm closer to home than I thought  (114 Malone Avenue, Belfast):

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands (15/7/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (15/7/15)

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (15/7/15)

I must have a pool like this!

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (17/7/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (19/7/15)

This is a short time lapse video of the amazing construction of a modern wind mill. Each blade is longer than a football field:

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Willyza (19/7/15)

Very Nice 
maybe show this to Escom now 

Sitting with out Elec again for 4 hr today


----------



## johan (19/7/15)

Willyza said:


> Very Nice
> maybe show this to Escom now
> 
> Sitting with out Elec again for 4 hr today



Those that are left at ESKOM will not understand .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (19/7/15)

*Eggsecution*

​

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Alex (20/7/15)

This photo is impressive.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## hands (20/7/15)

Alex said:


> This photo is impressive.


ooh wow

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/7/15)

johan said:


> Those that are left at ESKOM will not understand .


Oh I second that comment! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/7/15)

... crazy stuff villagers do when they arrive in towns...

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/7/15)

johan said:


> ... crazy stuff villagers do when they arrive in towns...​


​I could not help it, but had to chuckle out loud at this one...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan (27/7/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (30/7/15)

Taylor Swift Is Launching A Clothing Line In China, And It's Already Going Terribly Wrong, or should it be _*Wong*_:

The merchandise flaunts "1989"—the name of Swift's latest album/tour and also her birth year, but in China this date has a _much _different meaning, and it's not a good one.

On June 4, 1989, hundreds of students were massacred at Tiananmen Square during pro-democracy protests. (Note also the unfortunate shared initials of "Taylor Swift" and "Tiananmen Square"). The date is so sensitive that censors have blacklisted any consecutive combinations of the numbers 6, 4 and 89 on Chinese social media sites. 

Needless to say, this could get pretty ugly pretty fast.



​
(source: https://myspace.com/article/2015/7/...ina&utm_campaign=newsletter_07232015Jul302015)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## theyettie (3/8/15)

Seems like the most random place to raise my concern??

I've had the last couple of BVC coils for my Nautilus Mini leaking causing the device to "spit" in my mouth. Not very pleasant. I've made sure that everything is screwed on/in tightly and correctly, but it still happens. Haven't had this problem in the past. What's causing this? Shot


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/8/15)

theyettie said:


> Seems like the most random place to raise my concern??
> 
> I've had the last couple of BVC coils for my Nautilus Mini leaking causing the device to "spit" in my mouth. Not very pleasant. I've made sure that everything is screwed on/in tightly and correctly, but it still happens. Haven't had this problem in the past. What's causing this? Shot


What PG/VG ratio of juice are you using? High PG tends to cause spitback.


----------



## Marzuq (4/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## theyettie (4/8/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> What PG/VG ratio of juice are you using? High PG tends to cause spitback.


World Wonders which I'm not sure what the ratio is, as they don't say and others with 50/50 split. Maybe that's the issue, I'll mix it up a little. Thanks for the reply, much appreciated.


----------



## Andre (4/8/15)

theyettie said:


> World Wonders which I'm not sure what the ratio is, as they don't say and others with 50/50 split. Maybe that's the issue, I'll mix it up a little. Thanks for the reply, much appreciated.


World Wonders juices are 70VG/30PG, if I remember correctly.


----------



## theyettie (4/8/15)

Well then I don't understand, maybe just a bad batch of coils? Or are the seals inside the device defective? This seems unlikely, the Nautilus Mini is 68 days old... I'll contact the Vendor I bought from if the problem persists. Thanks for your input gents.


----------



## Andre (11/8/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Eequinox (13/8/15)

johan said:


> View attachment 11903


i be like .. what vape juice be in the bottle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (13/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> i be like .. what vape juice be in the bottle



LOL, definitely not vape juice and most probably some local 'cha' (tea) .


----------



## theyettie (13/8/15)

Yeaahh!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/15)

theyettie said:


> Yeaahh!!!
> View attachment 33534


----------



## hands (13/8/15)

for those who know the nissan 1400 bakkie

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox (13/8/15)

g


hands said:


> for those who know the nissan 1400 bakkie



good old points and condensers non of that ecu crap and drive by wire nonsense


----------



## hands (13/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> good old points and condensers non of that ecu crap and drive by wire nonsense


breaks and lights bs.who needs wide when you can do it on blades.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/8/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


>




This is so RANDOM I couldn't even get meself so far as to press the play button.


----------



## hands (18/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/15)

heres why you should get a bike @Riaz @Nooby

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (18/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> heres why you should get a bike @Riaz @Nooby
> 
> View attachment 33995


I already have a bike @Marzuq


----------



## BhavZ (18/8/15)

Riaz said:


> I already have a bike @Marzuq


More CC's means better compression rate in the fourth pic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/15)

BhavZ said:


> More CC's means better compression rate in the fourth pic



and scooters dont count1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (19/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## theyettie (19/8/15)

At least if they crash, the one wouldn't have to live without the other...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/15)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## theyettie (20/8/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## theyettie (20/8/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## theyettie (20/8/15)

Sorry, just feel like having a go at Bieber today...


----------



## johan (29/8/15)

I hope its Cool Aid  (or at least a weak cider):

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (29/8/15)

Testing Helium Beer:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hands (29/8/15)

lol they crack me up.thanks for the vid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/8/15)

johan said:


> Testing Helium Beer:



Hilarious....a riot!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/8/15)

johan said:


> Testing Helium Beer:



Thanks @johan I haven't laughed that hard in ages, there are tears and everything

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @johan I haven't laughed that hard in ages, there are tears and everything



Yep, thanks @johan . When he tried burping, I almost had tears rolling down my legs too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (4/9/15)

A guy sits down at the bar and orders drink after drink.
"Is everything okay, pal?" the bartender asks.
"My wife and I got into a fight and she said she isn't talking to me for a month!"
Trying to put a positive spin on things, the bartender says, "Well, maybe that's kind of a good thing. You know ... a little peace and quiet?"
"Yeah. But today is the last day!"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hands (9/9/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (9/9/15)

hands said:


>



Omg! That is just so wrong

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## hands (10/9/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/9/15)

hands said:


> View attachment 35398


Absolutely shocking!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/9/15)

This photo was taken today of a major rock slide in Ohio. Sources have confirmed once they removed the boulder they found the remains of a coyote underneath. Witnesses say they saw a roadrunner speeding away quickly from the scene just after impact.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (19/9/15)

*Can you imagine what the score would look like if the Japanese played with their eyes open* 

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (20/9/15)

*..... and the morning after *

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/9/15)

Just for you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Just for you @Rob Fisher




Too damn CUTE!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (20/9/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (20/9/15)

​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (21/9/15)

Wouldn't play this guy for money!
https://www.youtube.com/embed/YWZLw6Mo8X8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (21/9/15)

Like the Irish patient who hobbled into the Surgery waiting room.
"I hope to God the doctor finds something wrong with me because I'd hate to feel like this if I was well!"

Murphy dropped dead the moment he arrived home from a vacation in the tropics. He was laid out in the coffin for friends and neighbours to pay their last respects.
"He's got a great tan," Mrs Doolan from next door mused. "The holiday did him the world of good."
"And he looks so calm and serene," said Mrs McGuiness.
"That's because he died in his sleep." explained Mrs Murphy, "and he doesn't know he's dead yet,but when he wakes up, the shock will kill him!"

"Your glass is empty O'Flaherty, will you be having another?"
"And why would I be wanting two empty glasses?" replied O'Flaherty.

Murphy arrived home late from the pub, well oiled and ready for trouble.
"Is that you Murphy?" called his wife.
"It damned well better be!"

Two tough union men were working on a building site when Murphy fell
from the second floor scaffolding.
"Are ya dead?" cried Gallagher from above.
"To be sure I am," replied Murphy.
"You are such a liar Murphy that I don't know whether to believe you or
not!" called Gallagher.
"That proves I'm dead," said Murphy's voice from the rubble below,
"because if I was alive you wouldn't be game to call me a liar!"

Dublin's contestant in an international quiz was waiting for his first question.
"First, what's your name and occupation?" The compere asked.
"Pass", came the reply.

Paddy and Shamus were hitchhiking.
"It's best if we split up," said Paddy. "I will meet you in the next
city under the town hall clock".
Later that night Shamus was waiting at the appointed place when Paddy
drove up in a swank car.
"Where the hell did you get that?"
Paddy explained that he had just walked a little way when a beautiful
woman picked him up. She drove into the woods, got out and took all her
clothes off.
"She said I could have anything I wanted, so I took the car," said
Paddy.
"Good choice too," said Shamus. "You'd look ridiculous in her clothes."

PADDY... "If you can guess how many chooks I have in my bag, you can
have both of them."
"Three," ? ... Suggested Shaun.

Paddy was coming through the customs at the airport carrying a large
bottle.
"What have you there?" said a suspicious customs officer.
"Tis Lourdes holy water. I am bringing it home with me", said Paddy.
The officer took the bottle and tried some. " Why it's Irish whiskey."
! He spluttered.
"Lord bless me."! Said Paddy, "another bloomin`miracle."

On his way home one night, Paddy dropped into the pub.
The barman poured him a beer and asked if he wanted to be in a raffle.
"What's it for?" asked Paddy..
"It's for a poor widow with 13 kids." said the barman.
Paddy shook his head, "No good for me. I'd never be able to keep them."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (21/9/15)

Genosmate said:


> Wouldn't play this guy for money!
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/YWZLw6Mo8X8



Neither would I, not even for a couple pints of Oros - he did however pocketed the white ball a few times, but they didn't show that of coarse .


----------



## johan (1/10/15)

​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## johan (1/10/15)

*Deep down, he's still one of us*
(_Should be posted in Rob's Lounge thread_) 


​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/15)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (15/10/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eequinox (15/10/15)

Andre said:


> View attachment 37071


spoken like a boss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (15/10/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eequinox (15/10/15)

johan said:


> View attachment 36386​


facepalm ............ lol


----------



## johan (19/10/15)

*Pimped Toilet Roll Holder for the Neat Vaper*

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (19/10/15)

*Do you miss your dignity?*

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (20/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (22/10/15)

Japanese Sport:* Botaoshi* - Looks like fun (if you're not on the pole)

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eequinox (22/10/15)

johan said:


> *Do you miss your dignity?*
> 
> View attachment 37369​


hey don't knock em till you tried em i must have zero dignity was strolling in sandon with mine today hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## acorn (23/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Willyza (27/10/15)

Dave Smith is on his death bed and knows the end is near.
His nurse, his wife, his daughter and 2 sons are with him at his home in London.
He asks for 2 independent witnesses to be present and a camcorder be in place to record his last wishes.
When all is ready he begins to speak:
"My son, Bernie, I want you to take the Mayfair houses."
"My daughter, Sybil, you take the apartments over in the East end."
"My son, Jamie, I want you to take the offices over in the City."
"Sarah, my dear wife, please take all the residential buildings on the banks of the Thames ."
The nurse and witnesses are blown away. They did not realize the extent of his holdings.
As Dave slips away, the nurse says to his wife,
"Mrs. Smith, my deepest condolences.
Your husband must have been such a hard-working and wonderful man to have accumulated all this property…………..
"Property?”, Sarah Smith replies. “The arsehole had a window cleaning round."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (28/10/15)




----------



## Wyvern (28/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## acorn (2/11/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dirge (3/11/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (3/11/15)

hmm very true

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (6/11/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (12/11/15)

*Am I politically correct?*

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (13/11/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (13/11/15)




----------



## johan (15/11/15)

​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (16/11/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (25/11/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (9/12/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## johan (16/12/15)

*Great news if you love swearing because you're smarter than most* (Source: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S038800011400151X)

We f**ing knew already.

Irish people have a unique appreciation for swear words because they've somehow managed to take the taboo subject of bad language and turn it into an art form.

Think about all those words that are unique to their 32 counties like bollix, gowl, geebag, gobshite and more.

I've just cursed so much that Three Hail Marys are in order, but there's some good news for those shitehawks that love to swear because it turns out that you're smarter than most.

A recent piece of research in the Language Sciences journal by US-based psychologists Kristin Jay and Timothy Jay has dismissed the long-held belief that swearing is a sign of inarticulateness.

Their hypothesis aimed to disprove the theory that people who f**ing swear can't think of any other poxy words that are more socially acceptable to use.

60 candidates were asked to list as many swear words as they possibly could in a brief period of time but they were then asked to quickly list words from other categories too.

The research showed that "taboo fluency is positively correlated with other measures of verbal fluency" meaning that people who frequently use bad language have a fairly extensive vocabulary along with a good understanding of the social environment that's around them.

There you have it, if one of your friends keeps accusing you of swearing too much then the correct reply is... "Go f** yourself!"

On that note, any excuse to include this clip is always very welcome:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## korn1 (16/12/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/12/15)

*Scientific Proof That Santa Exists*

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (20/12/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (20/12/15)

Andre said:


>



Thats just the funniest shit Ive seen in months, Nene was expecting an increase instead got fired..
Looks like it was originally from the 70's, I wonder what the real story was in that vid? probably not as funny.


----------



## blujeenz (20/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Thats just the funniest shit Ive seen in months, Nene was expecting an increase instead got fired..
> Looks like it was originally from the 70's, I wonder what the real story was in that vid? probably not as funny.



Well I found the original, but like I suspected, not as funny as the zuma version.


----------



## johan (23/12/15)

After viewing 2 lean females on another thread with angel wings (or butterfly wings?), I just had to place it here (might be very risky to post in the aforementioned thread ):

*Women, women*
*whether lean or fat*
*in face an angel*
*in soul a cat*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (23/12/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (26/12/15)




----------



## Eequinox (26/12/15)

huffnpuff said:


>



okaaay to much internet for today what has been seen cannot be unseen


----------



## huffnpuff (26/12/15)

Eequinox said:


> okaaay to much internet for today what has been seen cannot be unseen


I know, Right? It's a spoof movie trailer, but still W...T...F?!


----------



## Eequinox (26/12/15)

huffnpuff said:


> I know, Right? It's a spoof movie trailer, but still W...T...F?!


----------



## johan (31/12/15)

*e-Happy* 

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eequinox (31/12/15)

johan said:


> *e-Happy*
> 
> View attachment 42145​


listen carefully now !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eequinox (3/1/16)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kimbo (3/1/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (3/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (9/1/16)

​

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## johan (9/1/16)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (9/1/16)

*I Feckin' VAPE, I don't smoke!*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/1/16)

*Serious flooding in some parts of Ireland & UK*

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (16/1/16)

After seeing this, I can no longer make rude remarks about Crocs. I am not even sure this should be listed as funny ...

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (31/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (31/1/16)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## johan (31/1/16)

Old one but still a good one 
(_if you understand Afrikaans_)




​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (2/2/16)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (2/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 44626



Obviously you haven't tried it yourself, otherwise your forum name would've been BumbleBashed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (2/2/16)

Only in Australia do you get to see an "Eastern Brown" Snake steal and eat a sausage off the BBQ (_Braai please_)!
Pic was taken in the Blue Mountains by Geoff Delooze I assume.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (2/2/16)

johan said:


> Only in Australia do you get to see an "Eastern Brown" Snake steal and eat a sausage off the BBQ (_Braai please_)!
> Pic was taken in the Blue Mountains by Geoff Delooze I assume.
> 
> View attachment 44727



According to Wiki, its not worth it to fight it off the braai. 


> This snake is considered the world's second most venomous land snake based on its LD50 value (SC) in mice.[2][3] It is native to Australia, Papua New Guinea, and Indonesia.[4]

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (21/2/16)

This thread been too quiet!

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (25/2/16)

Doesn't fit in the "Reflections" thread:

*“All men make mistakes, but married men find out about them sooner.”*
- Red Skelton

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## acorn (1/3/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (1/3/16)

Mozzie vapes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (4/3/16)

HAPPY FRIDAY!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (4/3/16)

Okay, one more...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (16/3/16)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ettiennedj (16/3/16)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (17/3/16)

* 
Happy St Patrick's day everyone*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (18/3/16)

Vapers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (18/3/16)

Greyz said:


> View attachment 48574
> Vapers!


----------



## johan (2/4/16)

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (3/4/16)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Beastvaper (14/4/16)

Howzit people


----------



## blujeenz (14/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## kimbo (17/4/16)




----------



## johan (4/5/16)

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (8/5/16)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## theyettie (9/5/16)

HAPPY MONDAY ALL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (18/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (30/5/16)

Sitting in me local pub having a few pints of salad
with a friend ... I casually pointed
to two old drunks sitting across
the pub from us and said: "That's us in ten years".

Me friend respond: "That's a feckin mirror, dipshite!"​

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## johan (8/6/16)

The AA Battery


----------



## johan (17/6/16)

*Hilary-ious*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (17/6/16)

*A Scotsman from the Isle of White tries a Nail through a fully charged Lithium Polymer cell ...... super anticlimax*


----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/16)

This never gets old

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (18/6/16)

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (3/7/16)

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (27/7/16)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (3/8/16)

*Lack of vision from a dean?*

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Effjh (3/8/16)

johan said:


> *Lack of vision from a dean?*
> 
> View attachment 62601​



Fake though innit? 

Entertaining non the less.


----------



## johan (4/8/16)

Effjh said:


> Fake though innit?
> 
> Entertaining non the less.



No idea, but won't be surprised if its authentic. During high school years, his teachers and principal did not had any high hopes for him according to history.


----------



## johan (17/8/16)

​

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## johan (5/9/16)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (8/9/16)

*Guinness World Record for bearded woman Harnaam Kaur !*





*

*

*What happened to the gene pool?*
source: http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-37305050


----------



## acorn (11/9/16)

Was looking for a particular song and came upon these "Änimal Covers" for popular songs, brilliantly done
Chop Suey

Sail

Where is my mind

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/16)

acorn said:


> Was looking for a particular song and came upon these "Änimal Covers" for popular songs, brilliantly done
> Chop Suey
> 
> Sail
> ...



Chop Suey and Sail are brilliant!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## acorn (11/9/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Chop Suey and Sail are brilliant!


There is quite a few:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbJnwLm_HX3FPlLWctTm1SA
Enjoy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TommyL (12/9/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Chop Suey and Sail are brilliant!


Agreed, loved the chop suey one!


----------



## johan (10/10/16)

This is fair random ...... 

*I got raped while I was in jail
last weekend. My family takes
Monopoly way too seriously!*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## blujeenz (12/10/16)

Great news for Melbos, not so great for the chap with the magnifying glass who had to count them all.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (9/11/16)

​

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (17/11/16)

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hands (22/11/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Caramia (22/11/16)

hands said:


> View attachment 75999


No man!!! Eeeeeeuw!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (22/11/16)

hands said:


> View attachment 75999



My daughter will pass out! I am definitely doing this the weekend... What kind of jelly do I use though? Or should I just add black or dark brown food colouring to red (raspberry) Jelly?


----------



## hands (22/11/16)

Get red jelly and add a bit of green food color or the other way around. As long as it looks yukky, my kids will get this treat on the weekend if we can get those straws.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (27/11/16)

Seeing that my last post (_The First Black Friday_) has been deleted - most probably by someone that doesn't know the history of slave trade in Africa! *PS. Kindly send me a pm with a valid reason for the delete.*

Only If Afrikaans and the international news are legible to you (_this one should also not be politically correct_):

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B_rad (1/12/16)

'N klein laaity kyk 'n aunty snaaks....verder vra die aunty "jong kint hoekom hou jy my so dop??" Die laaity sak toe af....Nei ek check net waar is aunty se ander gesig, my ma sê aunty is 'n twee gevriet!"




Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hands (7/12/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

Even a random thread here ! Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/12/16)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/12/16)

Mmmmm, Pavlov ?
That name rings a bell...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (4/1/17)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Sideshow (7/1/17)

These guys take the mickey out of a few customers at the store...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (12/1/17)

Spot the mistake in this pic of Aussie bowler Josh Hazlewood appealing in a recent Test against Pakistan. Genuine photo, no PhotoShopping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sideshow (12/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Spot the mistake in this pic of Aussie bowler Josh Hazlewood appealing in a recent Test against Pakistan. Genuine photo, no PhotoShopping.
> 
> View attachment 81404



Krikee, that bugger only has four fingers...always knew there was something dodgy with him!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (12/1/17)

Yeah, apparently it's an optical illusion with one finger aligned perfectly to be hidden behind another. So apparently pics do lie sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sideshow (12/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Yeah, apparently it's an optical illusion with one finger aligned perfectly to be hidden behind another. So apparently pics do lie sometimes.



I prefer to continue believing that he's the shape-shifting spawn of satan

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (12/1/17)

Well, that too. But it applies to all Aussie cricketers, not just Hazlewood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (13/1/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RichJB (23/1/17)

How to not really advertise your new vape shop:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (24/1/17)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (25/1/17)

johan said:


> View attachment 82811​



Hahahahaha!  Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/2/17)

​

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## johan (19/2/17)

The only time a VOOP is LEGIT:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## huffnpuff (21/2/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rincewind (21/2/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Vinay (10/3/17)

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 85712


.@Rincewind this picture makes me think of building on a mech. That gap represents how much head room you have on your buildIs it just me?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (10/3/17)

*Beer Electronics*
(for those with a basic understanding of physics)​ 

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (15/3/17)

High humidity in his underpants for sure

http://surprise.ly/v/?PK0Hl0kWELE:0:0:0:100

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## zadiac (15/3/17)

That is what happens when a crazy mind gets bored. Totally nuts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rincewind (22/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rincewind (27/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (21/4/17)

You know humanity is doomed when videos like this exist...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Cespian (21/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> You know humanity is doomed when videos like this exist...




You know humanity is doomed when super glueing your anus closed and taking a laxative becomes a trend... 

I dont want to live on this planet anymore

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Anneries (21/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> You know humanity is doomed when videos like this exist...




I litterally just saw this video on facebook, open eciggs and the first unread post ... what have become of this world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rincewind (21/4/17)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (21/4/17)

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 92308



Looks legit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (21/4/17)

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 92308



Even got a wismec 510

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (21/4/17)

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 92308


Box mod


----------



## Rincewind (21/4/17)

Literally


----------



## Stosta (22/4/17)

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 92308


Hahaha! That reminds me of my old PC that was built into a corn flakes box fo a good 18 months. But the graphics card was this huge thing that kept on unseating, so we tied it to the door handle with string, and no one was allowed in that cupboard ever. Kids...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vinay (22/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! That reminds me of my old PC that was built into a corn flakes box fo a good 18 months. But the graphics card was this huge thing that kept on unseating, so we tied it to the door handle with string, and no one was allowed in that cupboard ever. Kids...


Creativity!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rincewind (22/4/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (23/4/17)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## johan (25/4/17)

*How do you know when your wife
is going to say something intelligent?*​ 
*When she starts her sentence with:* 
​ 
“*My husband said ….*”​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (25/4/17)

johan said:


> *How do you know when your wife
> is going to say something intelligent?*​
> *When she starts her sentence with:*
> ​
> “*My husband said ….*”​


Johan, either your'e not married or you have some seriously large brass cahonies at your disposal...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (25/4/17)

Raindance said:


> Johan, either your'e not married or you have some seriously large brass cahonies at your disposal...
> 
> Regards


Just told HRH that joke.

Looks like I'm sleeping with both eyes open tonight.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (26/4/17)

Raindance said:


> Johan, either your'e not married or you have some seriously large brass cahonies at your disposal...
> 
> Regards



Been married to the same love of me life for 34 years, so it must be the size of ..... .

BUT, as any psychologist will tell you; *the only type of people that gets easily offended by jokes (including the politically incorrect ones), are those that can not control their own emotions and then try to control the emotions of others* (_Why did I not think of this when one of my previous posts we deleted_ ).

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/4/17)

@craigb , it's all about being assertive and firm.

Like I usually tell the wife : " I'm the boss , and I'll hide under the bed if I want to ! "

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## craigb (26/4/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @craigb , it's all about being assertive and firm.
> 
> Like I usually tell the wife : " I'm the boss , and I'll hide under the bed if I want to ! "



I'm the boss in my household. And I have my wife's permission to say so.

And I have her permission to post this

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Willyza (27/4/17)

craigb said:


> I'm the boss in my household. And I have my wife's permission to say so.
> 
> And I have her permission to post this


and she lets you wear the pants at home, when she goes out

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (27/4/17)

I feel sorry for you married guys......really, I do

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905 (28/4/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/4/17)

*Fighting with a woman
is like a chicken "braai" (barbecue).
When you think its finished,
give it another 20 minutes* *.*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## craigb (28/4/17)

johan said:


> *Fighting with a woman
> is like a chicken "braai" (barbecue).
> When you think its finished,
> give it another 20 minutes* *.*​


Oh crap, I'm sleeping with both eyes open again tonight...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jp1905 (28/4/17)

johan said:


> *Fighting with a woman
> is like a chicken "braai" (barbecue).
> When you think its finished,
> give it another 20 minutes* *.*​



Waaaaaaaaahahahahahahaha so true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/5/17)

I rode my bicycle to the bottle store yesterday and bought a 750ml of brandy.

I was about to leave when I realised that if I fell off my bike on the way home, the bottle would break.

So I drank all the brandy before I rode back, which was a good thing, because I fell off my bike seven times on the way home.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## johan (5/5/17)

PS: _the most uncouth footwear ever designed. _​

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Rincewind (8/5/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rincewind (9/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Vape Mix (9/5/17)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (11/5/17)

_*Deja poo*_:
The feeling that
you've heard
this crap before​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rincewind (12/5/17)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rincewind (12/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (12/5/17)

Rincewind said:


>




So feckin true!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (16/5/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rincewind (18/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (21/5/17)

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## craigb (21/5/17)

johan said:


> View attachment 95431​




Oh dude, you going to horrible places for that one... But in sure there'll be lots of company.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## johan (21/5/17)

craigb said:


> Oh dude, you going to horrible places for that one... But in sure there'll be lots of company.
> 
> View attachment 95432
> View attachment 95433
> View attachment 95434



Lovit!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (21/5/17)

Who knew? Always thought DIY meant Do It Yourself...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 2


----------



## NickT (23/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Forfcuksakes (23/5/17)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rincewind (24/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RichJB (24/5/17)

OK, somewhat more serious post now but still relevant to vapers/vaping. As we now know, Britain is furious because the US leaked details of the Manchester Arena bomb investigation, thus compromising the British investigation and possibly tipping off the bomb-maker that the authorities now know how he works. Some details were released in a New York Times article and, wouldn't ya know it, vaping was mentioned.



> The possible detonator, which British law enforcement officials said was carried in the bomber’s left hand, is also unusual for a manual detonator in a suicide device, in that it appears to have contained a small circuit board soldered inside one end.
> ...
> One independent analyst of improvised explosive devices, Michael C.L. Johnson, suggested that the object might be an electronic cigarette and unrelated to the bomb’s detonation – an understandable case of investigators focusing on a crime-scene detail early in a case.



These are the images of the detonator:







I dunno, doesn't look like any vape device I know. But thought I'd post to see if it rings any bells with anybody else.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gersh (25/5/17)

Damn mech clones *tisk *tisk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rincewind (29/5/17)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## huffnpuff (29/5/17)

RichJB said:


> I dunno, doesn't look like any vape device I know. But thought I'd post to see if it rings any bells with anybody else.



Just a some vape pen with what looks like a USB passthrough and an Aspire K1 Glassomiser.


----------



## johan (13/6/17)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/6/17)

johan said:


> View attachment 97973​


Just sent this to my boss. Shes a woman . . . no increases for me this year

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (13/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just sent this to my boss. Shes a woman . . . no increases for me this year



Just sent it to my wife... no 'raises' for me either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/6/17)

Amir said:


> Just sent it to my wife... no 'raises' for me either
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahahaha


----------



## johan (14/6/17)

@SmokeyJoe & @Amir - Some guys just know how to f@# themselves at random


----------



## Amir (14/6/17)

johan said:


> @SmokeyJoe & @Amir - Some guys just know how to f@# themselves at random



I've mastered the art


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NickT (15/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## johan (15/6/17)

NickT said:


> View attachment 98136



The poor Sod!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (15/6/17)

johan said:


> The poor Sod!



Yeah, he's gonna be on dry land for a while....lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (16/6/17)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rincewind (23/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rincewind (23/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rincewind (26/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hands (27/6/17)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (27/6/17)

Ek sien daar's 'n paar vetplante ook.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Cespian (27/6/17)

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 99366
> View attachment 99367
> View attachment 99368
> View attachment 99369
> ...



Man, the protractor one! Thats gold. Reminds me of Geogs and Geometry classes - the things that made life fun back then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rincewind (27/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rincewind (27/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rincewind (27/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/7/17)

One day when ive grown up. 66 Camaro SS 396

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (7/7/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/7/17)

Dietz said:


> View attachment 100497


Holy crap, that looks like plumber's twine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## herb1 (7/7/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Holy crap, that looks like plumber's twine


or sack cloth


----------



## BubiSparks (7/7/17)

Plumbers twine mixed in with that which plumbers twine usually seals

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (7/7/17)

herb1 said:


> or sack cloth



Or @Stosta 's beard

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (7/7/17)

Amir said:


> Or @Stosta 's beard




Oh hells no! If my beard looked like that it would come off! it does however remind me of my dreadlocks when I shaved them off!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir (7/7/17)

Stosta said:


> Oh hells no! If my beard looked like that it would come off! it does however remind me of my dreadlocks when I shaved them off!



White people problems

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rincewind (7/7/17)

Here are some totally not made up stories from Weekly World News

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (7/7/17)

Rincewind said:


> Here are some totally not made up stories from Weekly World News
> 
> View attachment 100566
> View attachment 100567
> ...


And here we are, all worried about oppressive capital and a reserve bank capture and all and all... So small minded and selfish of us!

(EDIT: The one of going topless and living longer is totally true though! Strue!)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/7/17)

Rincewind said:


> Here are some totally not made up stories from Weekly World News
> 
> View attachment 100566
> View attachment 100567
> ...


Gupta Leaks?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (8/7/17)

*AN ACTUAL CRAIG'S LIST PERSONALS AD*

*To the Guy Who Tried to Mug Me in Downtown Savannah night before last.*

*Date: 2017-01-17, 1:43 am. E.S.T.*

*I was the guy wearing the black Burberry jacket that you demanded that I hand over, shortly after you pulled
the knife on me and my girlfriend, threatening our lives. You also asked for my girlfriend's purse and earrings. I can only hope that you somehow come across this rather important message.*

*First, I'd like to apologize for your embarrassment; I didn't expect you to actually crap in your pants when
I drew my pistol after you took my jacket.. The evening was not that cold, and I was wearing the jacket for a reason.. my girlfriend was happy that I just returned safely from my 2nd tour as a Combat Marine in Afghanistan .. She had just bought me that Kimber
Custom Model 1911 .45 ACP pistol for my birthday, and we had picked up a shoulder holster for it that very evening. Obviously you agree that it is a very intimidating weapon when pointed at your head ... isn't it?!*

*I know it probably wasn't fun walking back to wherever you'd come from with crap in your pants. I'm sure it
was even worse walking bare-footed since I made you leave your shoes, cell phone, and wallet with me. (That prevented you from calling or running to your buddies to come help mug us again).*

*After I called your mother or "Momma" as you had her listed in your cell, I explained the entire episode of
what you'd done. Then I went and filled up my gas tank as well as those of four other people in the gas station, -- on your credit card. The guy with the big motor home took 153 gallons and was extremely grateful!*

*I gave your shoes to a homeless guy outside Vinnie Van Go Go's, along with all the cash in your wallet. [That
made his day!]*

*I then threw your wallet into the big pink "pimp mobile" that was parked at the curb ..... after I broke the
windshield and side window and keyed the entire driver's side of the car.*

*Earlier, I managed to get in two threatening phone calls to the DA's office and one to the FBI, while mentioning
President Trump as my possible target.*

*The FBI guy seemed really intense and we had a nice long chat (I guess while he traced your number etc.).*

*In a way, perhaps I should apologize for not killing you ... but I feel this type of retribution
is a far more appropriate punishment for your threatened crime. I wish you well as you try to sort through some of these rather immediate pressing issues, and can only hope that you have the opportunity to reflect upon, and perhaps reconsider, the career path
you've chosen to pursue in life.. Remember, next time you might not be so lucky. Have a good day!*

*Thoughtfully yours,*

*Semper fi,*

*Alex*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Rincewind (8/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/7/17)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## acorn (14/7/17)

Morning vapes qualifies...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (19/7/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (19/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Spongebob (3/8/17)

Meanwhile in England....    







Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## zadiac (4/8/17)

Gotta love the Brits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (6/8/17)

*Got me dog chipped today*
*by the local vet,*
*I'm quite disappointed.*
*He's not faster than yesterday.*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## johan (8/8/17)

*I don't understand a word but the beat is nice:*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hands (12/8/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands (12/8/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/8/17)

hands said:


> View attachment 104049



I'm so doing that to my wife's bedlamp!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir (12/8/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> I'm so doing that to my wife's bedlamp!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is a prank that's bound to backfire. You will be the one that gets woken up to kill it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (12/8/17)

Amir said:


> This is a prank that's bound to backfire. You will be the one that gets woken up to kill it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally worth it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/8/17)

Agreed @craigb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (13/8/17)

I will just leave this here....  admins plse delete if inappropriate what will they think of next????    

https://m.9gag.com/gag/aVM04vP?ref=fbp 



Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## hands (13/8/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (17/8/17)

Introducing new members to Ecigssa right now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (20/8/17)

Brackenfell's own holy wall.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (21/8/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Tanja (21/8/17)

hands said:


> View attachment 104049


At least it's not a spider!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shifty (21/8/17)

Dont work retail but im sure this is quite satisfying





Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hands (23/8/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rincewind (31/8/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## hands (1/9/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Forfcuksakes (1/9/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (7/9/17)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rincewind (9/9/17)

TL;DR

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rincewind (9/9/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (13/9/17)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Rincewind (19/9/17)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Rincewind (21/9/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rincewind (4/10/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rincewind (19/10/17)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (26/10/17)

​Don't feel ashamed, I can;t see anything else but beer - cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dooky (9/1/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (4/2/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RynoP (4/2/18)

I need to VENT!!!!!!! Because I'M MAAAAD!!
I just went to Woolworths to pick up a few things. I'm waiting in the queue and I dropped R100 note (yep that's me trying to hold everything because I didn't want a trolley). The lady in front of me picked it up. I thanked her and held my hand out, and she said, "The things found on earth are kept by the collector," and walks away.
I was like oh HELL NO!! I looked at the person behind me standing in line, they couldn't believe it either.... this can't be real life right now, right?!
So I took a deep breath and I turned back towards the lady/thief/or whatever you wanna call her and as I approached her I said, "Do I look like I'm in the mood?! Let's not play games. Go ahead and give me back my money."
She had the nerve to ignore me completely and TRIED to walk away from me... SOOOOO, of course, I left everything and followed her to the car park as I was calling the police (because of course somebody's about to go to jail... not sure who at this point though, her or me). She was almost running at this point to get away from me, which was the first sign of real intelligence this lady had shown. When she got to her car she put her bags on the ground trying to quickly get her boot open.
I was boiling at this point! I decided that her “finders keepers" rule just presented the perfect opportunity for a great teachable moment... SO... I ran full speed ( probably not that fast), and grabbed her shopping bags, and headed to my car yelling, "The things found on earth are kept by the collector!"
I got in my car ignoring her every attempt to get my attention. I was outta line I'll admit, but she was too. I was MAD but I had a sense of satisfaction at the same time. Anyone who knows me knows that I've never stolen anything so this is completely out of character for me. But anyway I get home and open the bags and what did I find?
3 packs of fillet steak
3 kgs of wild caught salmon
2 kgs of potatoes
And...
A bottle of Vodka
I can't help but think to myself... WOW! Not bad for R100
In all seriousness.... this is just a joke to see who would read the entire post.
If you made it...please copy and paste and sit back and enjoy . Hopefully, I just put a smile on your face!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/2/18)

RynoP said:


> I need to VENT!!!!!!! Because I'M MAAAAD!!
> I just went to Woolworths to pick up a few things. I'm waiting in the queue and I dropped R100 note (yep that's me trying to hold everything because I didn't want a trolley). The lady in front of me picked it up. I thanked her and held my hand out, and she said, "The things found on earth are kept by the collector," and walks away.
> I was like oh HELL NO!! I looked at the person behind me standing in line, they couldn't believe it either.... this can't be real life right now, right?!
> So I took a deep breath and I turned back towards the lady/thief/or whatever you wanna call her and as I approached her I said, "Do I look like I'm in the mood?! Let's not play games. Go ahead and give me back my money."
> ...



That happened to my wife, she laid charges at the police station and we're been looking for witnesses.
Thanks...
I'll get your details from the forum mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Amir (5/2/18)

blujeenz said:


> That happened to my wife, she laid charges at the police station and we're been looking for witnesses.
> Thanks...
> I'll get your details from the forum mods.



Just to be clear... your wife dropped R100 or your wife lost her groceries after ‘finding’ R100 on the floor?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/2/18)

Amir said:


> Just to be clear... your wife dropped R100 or your wife lost her groceries after ‘finding’ R100 on the floor?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither, I'm not even married. 
Just messing with him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (5/2/18)

blujeenz said:


> Neither, I'm not even married.
> Just messing with him.



lol I'm not even surprised

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (1/3/18)

​

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## TylerD (2/3/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rincewind (3/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## johan (17/3/18)

*Don't forget to shake your (or your lover's) Shamrocks!*

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (28/4/18)

Sometimes, I
sneak up on me
alarm clock in
the middle of
the night and
yell "*HOW DOES*
*IT FEEL BEEATCH*"​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (28/4/18)

johan said:


> Sometimes, I
> sneak up on me
> alarm clock in
> the middle of
> ...



Lol @johan 
Still putting a smile on me face 4 years later after you created this thread
Hope you having a good weekend

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

For @Stosta the fairy troll

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> For @Stosta the fairy troll
> 
> View attachment 131605


Well... At least I have purple wings and horns, I imagine that could be quite entertaining!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (16/5/18)

Not actual bacon , do not eat it... Ever!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (17/5/18)

I have no where to put this and dont think it deserves a thread so... and I want to rant

I dont think its normal to have to do a couple of tricks to get an RTA like the Manta to work without leaking. It doesnt say on the product "Turn upside down when screwing the cap on after filling for no Leaks" yet alot youtube reviewers dont put this in as a con, instead just add it to the review like its normal to have to do this for no leaks.
And yes, I know about vacuums and physics and what not, but still, if it leaks then let them know it leaks or research better designs. I dont like spending money on things that I still have to "make work"

This became an issue more and more every time Im around friends and have to refill a tank, the moment I turn it upside down and wait for the bubble to rise, people start asking "What are you doing". "but why?" followed by "why does it leak, is it broken", followed by "nah, id rather just light and smoke my cigarette", putting the "thats why cigarettes are better" debate back up 

I personally dont like chukkin Clouds everywhere as I dont like people staring, so Having to refill in public kinda attracts the same reaction as it would if you whipped out a lightsaber to light a cigarette with. or get the "Ag kyk nou weer daai ou met sy flippen Vape masjien!" comment

Leaky Manta Rant over...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (17/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I have no where to put this and dont think it deserves a thread so... and I want to rant
> 
> I dont think its normal to have to do a couple of tricks to get an RTA like the Manta to work without leaking. It doesnt say on the product "Turn upside down when screwing the cap on after filling for no Leaks" yet alot youtube reviewers dont put this in as a con, instead just add it to the review like its normal to have to do this for no leaks.
> And yes, I know about vacuums and physics and what not, but still, if it leaks then let them know it leaks or research better designs. I dont like spending money on things that I still have to "make work"
> ...



Try squonking instead. With a good squonk rda you won't have any issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Dietz (17/5/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Try squonking instead. With a good squonk rda you won't have any issues.


Definitely on my list, but first need a few other thing hehehe like a Siren 2, a Mod that works and the Recurve THEN a Squonk mod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (17/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Definitely on my list, but first need a few other thing hehehe like a Siren 2, a Mod that works and the Recurve THEN a Squonk mod


Nothing automotive on that list?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bulldog (17/5/18)

@Dietz is your manta only leaking out the air holes after a refill, the reason I ask is that I have a Manta for about 2 months now and am loving it, plenty juice has flowed through this baby. This past weekend for the first time I experienced the leaking out the air holes after filling that was extremely irritating but I knew the problem, I had re-wicked and accidentally cut my cotton to short, now as I am sure many have done before me I continued, man it was only just short and I was not going to waste that Bacon Prime. I re-wicked again on Tuesday evening and perfect again. I don't fill the tank to the brim but only just shy as I do with all my tanks, but not sure if that plays a role. I wick according to the Mike Vapes review fyi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Huffapuff (17/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Definitely on my list, but first need a few other thing hehehe like a Siren 2, a Mod that works and the Recurve THEN a Squonk mod



Priorities hey!

Make sure you get a squonk mod _with _the Recurve as it's only good for squonking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (17/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> @Dietz is your manta only leaking out the air holes after a refill, the reason I ask is that I have a Manta for about 2 months now and am loving it, plenty juice has flowed through this baby. This past weekend for the first time I experienced the leaking out the air holes after filling that was extremely irritating but I knew the problem, I had re-wicked and accidentally cut my cotton to short, now as I am sure many have done before me I continued, man it was only just short and I was not going to waste that Bacon Prime. I re-wicked again on Tuesday evening and perfect again. I don't fill the tank to the brim but only just shy as I do with all my tanks, but not sure if that plays a role. I wick according to the Mike Vapes review fyi.



I do it almost the same way but I think I should make the wick a bit longer. Will give it a go and let you know if it works, I do like the tank bar my issue, my solution at the moment is basically just putting the cap on and giving it one good turn so it grips about 2 threads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (17/5/18)

craigb said:


> Nothing automotive on that list?


There's another list for that, Its called "Stuff that I only read when I want to be sad list" these items are on my "Even if your car is giving your crap, this 'ill make you feel alright chap! list"

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (17/5/18)

Dietz said:


> There's another list for that, Its called "Stuff that I only read when I want to be sad list" these items are on my "Even if your car is giving your crap, this 'ill make you feel alright chap! list"



I though I was the only one that had a sad list and a happy list. After two years ignoring the sad list I had to attend to it this year. Hence the reduction in my posts in the "Bumpety Bump" thread. That is why single men pay more for insurance than married men: absence of adult supervision. LOL

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (17/5/18)

Raindance said:


> I though I was the only one that had a sad list and a happy list. After two years ignoring the sad list I had to attend to it this year. Hence the reduction in my posts in the "Bumpety Bump" thread. That is why single men pay more for insurance than married men: absence of adult supervision. LOL
> 
> Regards



It's quite the opposite for me. I pay less insurance because of the absence of nagging

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rincewind (7/6/18)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Stosta (7/6/18)

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 134618


Hahaha!

Don't you tell me what to do poster!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/18)

*Why Coffee Is Better Than Women* [THIS MIGHT GET ME IN TROUBLE]: - A cup of coffee looks good in the morning. - You won't fall asleep after a cup of coffee. - You won't get arrested for picking up coffee on the street at 3 a.m. - You can make coffee as sweet as you want. - You can get cup after cup of different coffees all day long. - No matter how ugly you are, you can always get a cup of coffee. - Coffee doesn't talk back to you. - Most coffee is hot, unless you request it otherwise. - Coffee stains are easier to remove... - Coffee is ready in 10 minutes or less. - When coffee gets cold, you can throw it away or reheat it . - Coffee doesn't take up half your bed and all the hot water.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (9/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> *Why Coffee Is Better Than Women* [THIS MIGHT GET ME IN TROUBLE]: - A cup of coffee looks good in the morning. - You won't fall asleep after a cup of coffee. - You won't get arrested for picking up coffee on the street at 3 a.m. - You can make coffee as sweet as you want. - You can get cup after cup of different coffees all day long. - No matter how ugly you are, you can always get a cup of coffee. - Coffee doesn't talk back to you. - Most coffee is hot, unless you request it otherwise. - Coffee stains are easier to remove... - Coffee is ready in 10 minutes or less. - When coffee gets cold, you can throw it away or reheat it . - Coffee doesn't take up half your bed and all the hot water.



Amen to that!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/6/18)

@ARYANTO & @zadiac

Our girls might just disagree - you are looking for trouble 










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @ARYANTO & @zadiac
> 
> Our girls might just disagree - you are looking for trouble
> 
> ...


Now you are stirring, sir...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Now you are stirring, sir...


Pun intended ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Pun intended ??


No, he's looking for k@k. I thought it was funny

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> No, he's looking for k@k. I thought it was funny



Not at all @RainstormZA - I was cautioning. The irony of not looking for k@k and then k@k starts looking for you 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Not at all @RainstormZA - I was cautioning. The irony of not looking for k@k and then k@k starts looking for you
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha how that rings true...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

Of course I'm a nutter




But you all knew that anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

Dietz said:


> I have no where to put this and dont think it deserves a thread so... and I want to rant
> 
> I dont think its normal to have to do a couple of tricks to get an RTA like the Manta to work without leaking. It doesnt say on the product "Turn upside down when screwing the cap on after filling for no Leaks" yet alot youtube reviewers dont put this in as a con, instead just add it to the review like its normal to have to do this for no leaks.
> And yes, I know about vacuums and physics and what not, but still, if it leaks then let them know it leaks or research better designs. I dont like spending money on things that I still have to "make work"
> ...


There's a reason that the Zues Rta starts with the words: leak-proof.
If that is a main selling point I can only assume that leaking tanks are the industry norm.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/18)

A girl was a prostitute, but she did not want her grandma to know. One day the police raided a whole group of prostitutes at a sex party in a hotel and she was among them. The police took them outside and had all the prostitutes line up along the street. Suddenly the girl's grandma came by and saw her. "Why are you standing in line, dear?" she asked. Not willing to let her grandma know the truth, the girl told her that the policemen were passing out free oranges. "Why, that is awfully nice of them! I think I'll get some for myself," said the grandma. A policeman went down the line, asking for information from all of the prostitutes. When he got to Grandma, he exclaimed, "Wow, still going at it at your age? How do you do it?" Grandma replied, "Oh, it's easy, dear. I just take out my dentures and suck them dry!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> A girl was a prostitute, but she did not want her grandma to know. One day the police raided a whole group of prostitutes at a sex party in a hotel and she was among them. The police took them outside and had all the prostitutes line up along the street. Suddenly the girl's grandma came by and saw her. "Why are you standing in line, dear?" she asked. Not willing to let her grandma know the truth, the girl told her that the policemen were passing out free oranges. "Why, that is awfully nice of them! I think I'll get some for myself," said the grandma. A policeman went down the line, asking for information from all of the prostitutes. When he got to Grandma, he exclaimed, "Wow, still going at it at your age? How do you do it?" Grandma replied, "Oh, it's easy, dear. I just take out my dentures and suck them dry!"


Ek dink ek het bietjie in my mond gekots

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/18)

Bill has worked in a pickle factory for several years.
One day he confesses to his wife that he has a terrible urge to stick his penis into the pickle slicer. His wife suggests that he see a therapist to talk about it, but Bill vows to overcome this rash desire on his own. A few weeks later, Bill returns home absolutely ashen. His wife asks, "What's wrong, Bill?" "Do you remember how I told you about my tremendous urge to put my penis into the pickle slicer?"
His wife gasps, "My God, Bill, what happened?" "I got fired." "No, Bill I mean, what happened with the pickle slicer?"
"Oh, um, she got fired, too."


----------



## Rincewind (13/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Rincewind (13/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rincewind (18/6/18)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/18)

The first computer dates back to Adam and Eve. It was an Apple with limited memory, just one byte....
And then everything crashed.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/18)

You don‘t truly know your car until you know exactly how far you can go, after the petrol needle passes the E....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> You don‘t truly know your car until you know exactly how far you can go, after the petrol needle passes the E....


E for Enough

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/18)

You got friends, then you got your best friend. Big difference. To me, a friend is a guy who will help you move. A best friend is a guy who will help you move a body.
_- Dave Attell_

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/18)

It is illegal to step on money in Thailand, because you’d be insulting the king by stepping on his picture.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/18)

I might be on thin ice here...

What's the difference between a bachelor and a married man?
Bachelor comes home, checks out what's in the fridge & goes to bed. 
Married man comes home, checks out what's in the bed & goes to the fridge.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Rincewind (9/7/18)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/18)

The only scenario where you really need a land line today is when you’re trying to find your smartphone.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/18)

Jane: "Where are all the kind, considerate, loving men who can show their feelings?"
Jill: "They already have boyfriends."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## craigb (22/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> *Let's see who thinks totally out of the box:
> *
> CAPTAIN SILVER IS THE CAPTAIN OF THE SHIP
> THE CAPTAIN OF THE SHIP IS CAPTAIN SILVER
> WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE SHIP.


The ship is called what.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/18)

Nobody ever taught me that ''NEWSPAPER '' Stands for:
North
East
West
South
Past
And
Present
Event
Report
I want my school fees back....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/18)

A: I have the perfect son.
B: Does he smoke?
A: No, he doesn’t.
B: Does he drink beer?
A: No, he doesn’t.
B: Does he come home late?
A: No, he doesn’t.
B: I guess you really do have the perfect son. How old is he?
A: He will be six months next week....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/18)

If I want to hear the pitter patter of little feet, I'll put shoes on my cat...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/18)

the very first song played on MTV was 'Video Killed The Radio Star' by the Buggles.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/18)

This fact is going to throw a spanner in the works:
An American psychologist proved in his research that the amount of hair on the body influences intelligence. The more hair you have, the smarter you are. In 1996, Dr. Aikarakudy Alias stated that doctors and other well-educated people are more likely to have hair on their chest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (28/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> This fact is going to throw a spanner in the works:
> An American psychologist proved in his research that the amount of hair on the body influences intelligence. The more hair you have, the smarter you are. In 1996, Dr. Aikarakudy Alias stated that doctors and other well-educated people are more likely to have hair on their chest.



Great! I'm a friggin genius! Now what?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rincewind (1/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/18)

I don’t have a solution, but I do admire the problem.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/18)

Finnegan’s wife had been killed in an accident and the police were questioning him.
“Did she say anything before she died?” asked the sergeant.
“She spoke without interruption for about 40 years,” said Finnegan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/18)

What is written on the boxer's gravestone ?
''You can stop counting. I'm not getting up."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/18)

*True or false?*
*There are two golf balls on the Moon.*
*The answer is TRUE.* Astronaut Alan Shepard is the fifth man to walk on the Moon and the first (and only) to have played golf there. He hit two balls during the Apollo 14 mission.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/18)

this cracked me up...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/18)

*From The Atlanta Daily:*

SINGLE BLACK FEMALE seeks male companionship, ethnicity unimportant. I'm a very good looking girl who LOVES to play. I love long walks in the woods, riding in your pickup truck, hunting, camping and fishing trips, cozy winter nights lying by the fire. Candlelight dinners will have me eating out of your hand. Rub me the right way and watch me respond. I'll be at the front door when you get home from work, wearing only what nature gave me. Kiss me and I'm yours. Call (404) 875-6420 and ask for Daisy.

Over 15,000 men found themselves talking to the Atlanta Humane Society about an 8-week old black Labrador retriever....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/18)

Ads from long ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/18)

The Motor Car Act of Britain came into force on 1st January 1904. It required that all cars be registered and carry a number plate, and all motorists to have a driving licence. But there was no driving test to pass and the licence was obtained by filling up a form and paying the fee at a post office. The act made dangerous driving an indictable offence.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/18)

The first recorded motor-car accident in Britain, resulting in the death of the driver, occurred in Grove Hill, Harrow-on-the Hill, London, England on 25th February 1899.


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/18)




----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/18)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/18)




----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


>


Yeah i do it anyway when watching Chopped.
Dont judge me . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (30/8/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yeah i do it anyway when watching Chopped.
> Dont judge me . . .


thats me when i see how much salt americans use when cooking...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (6/9/18)

@Constantbester I challenge you NOT to like this post

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/9/18)

Dietz said:


> @Constantbester I challenge you NOT to like this post



I got your back @Constantbester


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (6/9/18)

Dietz said:


> @Constantbester I challenge you NOT to like this post


@Constantbester , like the way you think!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/18)

...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/18)

Beers in the fridge ? Steaks bought / defrosted for Braai day ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/18)

well not exactly yet....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rincewind (25/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rincewind (25/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RoddieJ (25/9/18)

ARYANTO said:


>



Shame, you really should spend some time to see where “camping” is at these days... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind (26/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rincewind (28/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/18)

Think this is S.A. Post office's problem ... playing post office too much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (30/9/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Think this is S.A. Post office's problem ... playing post office too much.


Anybody know if they are looking to fill some vacancies?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rincewind (4/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/18)

for all the ''cat people''

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/18)

think my Monday will be Thursday size ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rincewind (16/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## johan (12/9/19)

Latest USA Vaping deaths media frenzy?
a Good explanation, especially for new vapers and in essence: *The remuneration for STUPIDITY is DEATH*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

